# Naruto Battledome Moderator Nomination Thread



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

hello, in the last thread we got @LostSelf and moderator attention and they have agreed it’s time for new moderation. @LostSelf said he would take our recommendations into consideration however it should be noted that it’s not a guarantee anyone nominated here will become mod. It’s just to gauge who the community thinks should be a mod and why. I’ll reserve the top post to tally up votes.

To make this simple:
1. Only one vote per poster, provide reasoning
2. Let’s not derail if you want to discuss nominations that’s fine but try to do so in the nbd convo thread. The last thread derailed into jokes which is all good and fine however we want to show staff we are serious about this so let’s put on our fanciest suits and ties because upper management is coming by.
3. You can’t nominate yourself


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Reserved for tallying votes

Votes

@Cognitios - 10 votes by @t0xeus, @Artistwannabe, @Santoryu, @Mad Scientist,@Orochimaru op, @Batzzaro29, @sakurauchiha2020, @A Optimistic, @Naemlis Orez, and @Ayala

@Hi no Ishi - 5 votes by @~Kakashi~,  @Shazam, @ShinAkuma, @Bonly, and @The_Conqueror

@~Kakashi~ - 3 votes by @Cherry, @Soul, and @JayK

@Jad - 2 votes by @J★J♥ and @Architect

@WorldsStrongest - 1 vote by @DaVizWiz

@Orochimaru op - 1 vote by @Cognitios

@Shazam - 1 vote by @321ice

@Soul - 1 vote by @NamesClassified

@J★J♥ - 1 vote by @PocketGod 

@NamesClassified - 1 vote by @MaruUchiha


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Dec 15, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi would seem like a logical choice to me if he wanted it. Active in the section, always thoughtful and well researched posts, one of the more even keeled and kind posters, keeps things generally on topic, doesn't meme/troll much(we all do it to some degree which I think is fine, but he doesn't take it overboard). Sets an example for how other posters should be.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 15, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest 
@Shazam 
@Batzzaro29 
@wooly Eullerex


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 15, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Shazam
> @Batzzaro29
> @wooly Eullerex


Yikes


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 15, 2019)

@Cognitios as he is the one who has been doing the most for the section as of lately, pushing new ideas & making threads like these, or just raising discussions in general about the state of this section and what can we do as members.
I mean without him we wouldn't have the upcoming MotM, or even this mod discussion.

Although to be fair I am the one who posted both MotM and mod application threads one month before him, but my execution was just not good enough, so they didn't really prompt any change like his did. 

But anyways he's respectful, friendly, and I believe he has a good idea of what could help this section move forward now that there has been enforced a strict moderation and all non-VS threads are immediately deleted/moved which me and a lot of other people are not fans of and which obviously can't last for very long.

There are other posters that are very respectful&friendly, or other posters that have a drive and vision for this board, but I think he's the ideal mix of both, which I don't see in many other posters.


----------



## Shazam (Dec 15, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yikes



Thought the same when I saw your name


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest for obvious reasons

cool game


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Thought the same when I saw your name


We agree there bud


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Shazam
> @Batzzaro29
> @wooly Eullerex


Please pick one and reasons why
ck


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

Add him cog, that’s my serious nomination


Most active member here, has been for a prolonged period, don’t see him leaving anytime soon 
Elite debater
One of the few who still has enough passion for the board to still respond in full quote wars
No nonsense guy


----------



## Shazam (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> Add him cog, that’s my serious nomination
> 
> 
> Most active member here, has been for a prolonged period, don’t see him leaving anytime soon
> ...



A good mod is about being impartial, calm, and kind

None of that applies to your nomination


----------



## Artistwannabe (Dec 15, 2019)

I've personally seen Cog moderating his server and I'd say he's pretty responsible, I'd bet on him.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 15, 2019)

I'll vote for @Cognitios on an interim basis as I'm not sure how long he plans to stick around?


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I'll vote for @Cognitios on an interim basis as I'm not sure how long he plans to stick around?


I plan on sticking around, I remembered why I love this place again. but please provide reasoning or I can’t add your vote 
ck


----------



## Shazam (Dec 15, 2019)

Nah its definitely @Hi no Ishi 

There is none better right now


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 15, 2019)

Reasoning:

Handles the Discord chat accordingly and seems to be respectful for the most part. Also, has an FMA avatar.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Nah its definitely @Hi no Ishi
> 
> There is none better right now


Please provide reasoning


----------



## Shazam (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Please provide reasoning




Impartial 
Calm
Kind
Active 
Good grammar 
Friends with everyone 
Knowledgeable 
All the correct qualities that myself and 99% of others do not have


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2019)

Are we just going to have 1 extra mod? @Cognitios


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Are we just going to have 1 extra mod? @Cognitios


I’m not sure this is just a community consensus for @LostSelf to take into account (but not necessarily what he will base his decision on) when he goes to staff about moderation. Might be one might be two might not even be any.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

I nominate @Orochimaru op he’s got a good amount of respect and while his time in grade is lacking as a moderator of the nbd discord he had exceeded my expectations and I believe has a good eye on lines that shouldn’t be crossed and lines that are more flexible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

I ain’t being modded by another minor lmao




Shazam said:


> A good mod is about being impartial, calm, and kind
> 
> None of that applies to your nomination


He’s been all of those things to me

And his debating style shouldn’t encompass his entire character. I’ve seen his personality prior to his debating shift in his first year so I’m fully aware what kind of mod he’s capable of being.

The point of this consensus is to nominate someone who will be active and do their job, not to put another push over who leaves in 5 months in control.

Half the people are bent up in here because WS has debated them with a hammer, welp sorry, go to the alley where the kids play if you can’t handle adult debates and someone going for your throat


----------



## Symmetry (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> I nominate @Orochimaru op he’s got a good amount of respect and while his time in grade is lacking as a moderator of the nbd discord he had exceeded my expectations and I believe has a good eye on lines that shouldn’t be crossed and lines that are more flexible.




Thank you


----------



## Shazam (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> I ain’t being modded by another minor lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Adult debates" give me a break!

What WS does with his debates is hardly worth considering for as a mod. You need to be FAR more lax and collected than him. FAR more impartial to ALL members and their positions. WS wouldnt be able to keep his trap shut long enough to see past his own bias to be a good mod. He would be locking threads left and right based on his own personal views

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> "Adult debates" give me a break!
> 
> What WS does with his debates is hardly worth considering for as a mod. You need to be FAR more lax and collected than him. FAR more impartial to ALL members and their positions. WS wouldnt be able to keep his trap shut long enough to see past his own bias to be a good mod. He would be locking threads left and right based on his own personal views


His views are partly the reason why he’s qualified imo

We have a member who returned 2 months ago after years of absence leading the votes here

You’re all sore asses, WS has put out more content than most of the members nominated on that list combined since he’s been here and he’s still putting out more content than most of those nominated

Your opinion on mod ship doesn’t actually matter Juicy, since you broke a cardinal rule of the board several times and for some reason are still here quaking.

You are a lasting example of failure in moderation in this section. You shouldn’t even be here.


----------



## Symmetry (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> His views are partly the reason why he’s qualified imo
> 
> We have a member who returned 2 months ago after years of absence leading the votes here, and he thinks Minato is a low kage level
> 
> ...




F A T A L I T Y 



now that’s my baby daddy!


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> His views are partly the reason why he’s qualified imo
> 
> We have a member who returned 2 months ago after years of absence leading the votes here, and he thinks Minato is a low kage level
> 
> ...


To be clear I think minato is high kage when I’m being serious 
ck


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> To be clear I think minato is high kage when I’m being serious
> ck




Sorry bud you know ily


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> Sorry bud you know ily


Ily2


----------



## LawdyLawd (Dec 15, 2019)

I vote @Shazam because I’m liking his views on what a Mod should be. All I could really ask for.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Ily2


I edited it out man


----------



## Shazam (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> His views are partly the reason why he’s qualified imo
> 
> We have a member who returned 2 months ago after years of absence leading the votes here
> 
> ...



Your criteria is all fucked up for what it means to be a mod. It's not about views, or content. Its entirely about impartiality and respect.


----------



## Shazam (Dec 15, 2019)

321ice said:


> I vote @Shazam because I’m liking his views on what a Mod should be. All I could really ask for.



Thanks but no thanks. I, the same as most, do not have the ability to constantly remain impartial, patient and respectful to all members and all views


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> Add him cog, that’s my serious nomination
> 
> 
> Most active member here, has been for a prolonged period, don’t see him leaving anytime soon
> ...



No offense but this is how corruption happens in real life... But if it is how the will of the people resonate, then so be it.



Cognitios said:


> hello, in the last thread we got @LostSelf and moderator attention and they have agreed it’s time for new moderation. @LostSelf said he would take our recommendations into consideration however it should be noted that it’s not a guarantee anyone nominated here will become mod. It’s just to gauge who the community thinks should be a mod and why. I’ll reserve the top post to tally up votes.
> 
> To make this simple:
> 1. Only one vote per poster, provide reasoning
> ...


I'm going to throw my vote in for @Cognitios and probably someone else soon.

Why Cognitios?
This man may claim that he's harsh, or something to that effect, but since his resurgence to the forum I've seen wholly nothing but respectful, quality posts and a desire to transform this forum for the better - alongside the actions to prove it; Cognitios, t0xeus, and Orochimaru op have handled the creation and management of a Discord server really well, which portrays their level of management skills, of course, at a high level. All three of them, to be honest, are candidate material in the first place. I'm able to have productive debates with all of them, they have great knowledge of the series, and overall seem like really pleasant people. Due to Cognitios' efforts and grand charisma, I'll peg him up for the nomination. Good luck, bro.

*Definitive Honourable Mentions* @t0xeus @Hina uzumaki @Crimson Flam3s @Santoryu @Sufex @~Kakashi~ @Orochimaru op @Jad @DaVizWiz @MaruUchiha @Ayala @SakuraLover16 @Architect @BlackHeartedImp @Soul @kokodeshide (rip)


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Your criteria is all fucked up for what it means to be a mod. It's not about views, or content. Its entirely about impartiality and respect.


It’s also about earning the position, which he is at the top for right now aside from bonly and a select few others 

And a lot of it has to do with views, moderating implies you have good if not great knowledge regarding topics being discussed and can accurately discern what is a proper discussion and what isn’t.

So your good with throwing Naemlis Orez in for mod? He’s the nicest and calmest guy around.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2019)

Remember guys you are here to chose and give your reasoning not to knock someone else’s. Also please try to remain polite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Remember guys you are here to chose and give your reasoning not to knock someone else’s. Also please try to remain polite.


Wow, I just read that kokodeshide quote in your sig after I edited koko in to my honourable mentions, 
and I remembered what a great person she was.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 15, 2019)

The people shouldn't vote for a new mod it should be the already existsing staff and moderators who do so. They'll be the ones showing no personal bias in their selection.

Us voting does not matter because we don't have the power anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Marvel said:


> The people shouldn't vote for a new mod it should be the already existsing staff and moderators who do so. They'll be the ones showing no personal bias in their selection.
> 
> Us voting does not matter because we don't have the power anyway.


The staff are voting for the new mod not us. This is just where we the community show who should be moderator. 

It does matter because moderation has stated that they will look at this.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> The staff are voting for the new mod not us. This is just where we the community show who should be moderator.
> 
> It does matter because moderation has stated that they will look at this.


In that case the last person here who should be a moderator is you.

In recent events not only did the rep abuse but you encouraged and got other to gang neg resulted in all of them to get punished too. If you are ignorant of the rules or choose not to follow them then you should not be moderator at all. Period.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Marvel said:


> In that case the last person here who should be a moderator is you.
> 
> In recent events not only did the rep abuse but you encouraged and got other to gang neg resulted in all of them to get punished too. If you are ignorant of the rules or choose not to follow them then you should not be moderator at all. Period.


That’s fine if you think that way like Sakura said this isn’t about who shouldn't be moderator this is about who should.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> That’s fine if you think that way like Sakura said this isn’t about who shouldn't be moderator this is about who should.


That's nice. Sakura dosen't make the rules here and always tries to play peacemaker.


----------



## Marvel (Dec 15, 2019)

Back on the ignore list you go


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Dec 15, 2019)

I nominate @Crimson Flam3s

-Unbiased
-Sexy

What else do you need to be a mod?

That is right.

 Nothing


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 15, 2019)

Jad is cool +1 from me. It would be strange to have a mod thats not useless or crazy or both.


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 15, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I nominate @Crimson Flam3s
> 
> -Unbiased
> -Sexy
> ...


+1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Remember guys you are here to chose and give your reasoning not to knock someone else’s. Also please try to remain polite.




Being polite isn’t a stipulation of this board, and it’s a weakness that has made this place worse, and we can challenge whoever we want.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I nominate @Crimson Flam3s
> 
> -Unbiased
> -Sexy
> ...


Can’t vote for yourself 


J★J♥ said:


> +1





J★J♥ said:


> Jad is cool +1 from me. It would be strange to have a mod thats not useless or crazy or both.


Which one?


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Can’t vote for yourself
> 
> 
> Which one?


Which one what ?


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Which one what ?


You can only vote for one, which one do you want to vote for


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> You can only vote for one, which one do you want to vote for


Jad


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Jad


Please amend your post to explain why. Thanks brother.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> Being polite isn’t a stipulation of this board, and it’s a weakness that has made this place worse, and we can challenge whoever we want.


No it is not a requirement but just decency. The second part of your statement isn’t true. It’s the lack of civility that has made this place worse. No one said you couldn’t challenge anyone because that defeats the purpose of a debate forum however it is the way you challenge someone and the language you use to do so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 15, 2019)

The NBD requires a specific skillset. You need a mod who is active regularly. Somebody who won't abuse their power (most important trait) and somebody who understands that we can get a little....unhinged at times. The NBD does have a personality to it and I wouldn't want a mod that squashes that personality.

So we have:

1 - Active
2 - Impartial
3 - Understanding of the NBD's needs

The obvious choice is... @ShinAkuma

I SHALL RULE WITH AN IRONFIST IN A VELVET GLOVE

But....since I can't vote for myself I will go with my boy @Hi no Ishi

I also don't have a problem with @Cognitios or @Crimson Flam3s taking the mantle.

From existing staff I would like to see @MShadows or @Reznor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> The NBD requires a specific skillset. You need a mod who is active regularly. Somebody who won't abuse their power (most important trait) and somebody who understands that we can get a little....unhinged at times. The NBD does have a personality to it and I wouldn't want a mod that squashes that personality.
> 
> So we have:
> 
> ...


Can you give reasoning for @Hi no Ishi


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> No it is not a requirement but just decency. The second part of your statement isn’t true. It’s the lack of civility that has made this place worse. No one said you couldn’t challenge anyone because that defeats the purpose of a debate forum however it is the way you challenge someone and the language you use to do so.


I disagree in totality.

A harder dome is a better dome. Soft debating is just a symptom of lack of passion and therefore makes the section worse. It’s within the human nature to assert points with aggression in competition, quit trying to throw a blanket over it. 

Soft mods have also made it worse, allowing members like juicy to abuse the rule system several times over and still be here for you to unreasonably defend for whatever reason.

If there aren’t any bans dropping up in here the mods are soft and the debaters are dispassionate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Great One (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> His views are partly the reason why he’s qualified imo
> 
> We have a member who returned 2 months ago after years of absence leading the votes here
> 
> ...


His views are the reason why he is not qualified.

So? A Mods job is not 'putting' contents, what he was doing till now has nothing to do with being a Mod or modding.

This section is dying slowly, you make WS mod he kills it instantly with his bias and totalitarian bullshit.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Can you give reasoning for @Hi no Ishi



He's my dupe....I mean he fits the qualities I have outlined.

1 - Active (always see him around regularly tho not daily)
2 - Impartial (he's as impartial as it gets, solid dude)
3 - Understanding of the NBD's needs (he has interacted with many different personalities and doesn't take issue with how most carry themselves)

Basically he's the guy I could see approaching the mod position in the same manner I would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Please amend your post to explain why. Thanks brother.


1) Never once lost his temper through the years he has been here
2)Capable of logical and critical thinking
3) Friendly
4)Has good taste
5)is fair


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> His views are reason why he is not qualified.
> 
> So? A Mods job is not 'putting' contents, what he was doing till now has nothing to be with being a Mod.
> 
> This section is dying slowly, you make WS mod he kills it instantly with his bias and totalitarian bullshit.


His views are in alignment with what I consider to be fairly accurate interpretations of the manga, your opinion is your own, thought I’m certain everyone here has him above you as a debater and considers his views superior to your own.

It has a lot to do with it, since every mod appointed from this section has been a veteran of the section who issued years of quality content here. Most of them have been multiple MOTM winners, and that includes WS.

I consider WS one of the least bias members here and there ain’t no way you believe otherwise. His heaviest bias extends for Sasuke and it’s no where near the level where it would affect his decisions during modding.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> No it is not a requirement but just decency. The second part of your statement isn’t true. It’s the lack of civility that has made this place worse. No one said you couldn’t challenge anyone because that defeats the purpose of a debate forum however it is the way you challenge someone and the language you use to do so.



We rarely disagree but I have to disagree here.

While I understand what you are saying I firmly believe that people must be allowed to interact in a way that reflects their personalities and sometimes that means peeps get to be aggressive.

When you homogenize how people interact you lose what makes the platform for interaction interesting. Obviously there are limits but everybody being overly nice would become boring far too quickly and probably kill the forum.

Passion and personality is what allows places like this to be sustainable. Let's be honest this manga is long over. The discussion to be had have been done a billion times. This is just as much a gathering of personalities as it is about the content.

You're still my girl (not girl).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> I disagree in totality.


I’m sorry you feel this way.


DaVizWiz said:


> A harder dome is a better dome. Soft debating is just a symptom of lack of passion and therefore makes the section worse. It’s within the human nature to assert points with aggression in competition, quit trying to throw a blanket over it.


A hard fist and a soft touch can both do damage in different ways. Soft debating could cause a lack of passion but hard debating can do the same. Why would I debate someone who is constantly rude and name calls in fact I would be less likely to comment or open a thread if that was in store for me. There can be aggression but it needs balance to it. For example I feel like the new leaf section for the most part is a great example of this.


DaVizWiz said:


> Soft mods have also made it worse, allowing members like juicy to abuse the rule system several times over and still be here for you to unreasonably defend for whatever reason.


No one said anything about Mods being soft. The point is these mods don’t just up and decide everything themselves they often talk amongst each other to decide the appropriate course of action. Nothing is up to just one mod so if you have a problem with how things are being handled they are the people you talk to. What you were doing was just mudflinging and what he did was just as bad being that he is questioning someone else’s criteria on who they think is the best for a certain responsibility when it is up to them on how they decide.


DaVizWiz said:


> If there aren’t any bans dropping up in here the mods are soft and the debaters are dispassionate.


Again this is something you take up with them you question a decision then make an SCR thread. No one is going one full way or the other there is just a way for balance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Great One (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> His views are in alignment with what I consider to be fairly accurate interpretations of the manga, your opinion is your own, thought I’m certain everyone here has him above you as a debater.
> 
> It has a lot to do with it, since every mod appointed from this section has been a veteran of the section who issued years of content here.
> 
> I consider WS one of the least bias members here and there ain’t no way you believe otherwise. His heaviest bias extends for Sasuke and it’s no where near the level where it souls affect his decisions during modding.


And I'm cartin debating is not requirement for modding, not when option is members like WS.

Being a better debater then me is not really a qualification for becoming a Mod.

Yes we need a veteran... Who is not WS or has his garbage temperament or just get @Cognitios to become one

Nope, WS is one of the most bias member here, So called 'most bias' members are not actually serious or joking most of time, unlike him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’m sorry you feel this way.
> 
> A hard fist and a soft touch can both do damage in different ways. Soft debating could cause a lack of passion but hard debating can do the same. Why would I debate someone who is constantly rude and name calls in fact I would be less likely to comment or open a thread if that was in store for me. There can be aggression but it needs balance to it. For example I feel like the new leaf section for the most part is a great example of this.
> 
> ...


The you’re soft and shy away from competition. That’s your problem.

Let’s take a vote, who thinks the mods have been soft on @Shazam ?

Who thinks the mods have been soft on these Q&A threads?

These rate me as a poster threads?

These baiting trolls like @ShinAkuma who have no intention of actually debating?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> We rarely disagree but I have to disagree here.
> 
> While I understand what you are saying I firmly believe that people must be allowed to interact in a way that reflects their personalities and sometimes that means peeps get to be aggressive.
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree with this at all. My point is a hard battledome isn’t sustainable and neither is a soft one. The new leaf is a great example there is still aggression but there are imposed limits as well. There can still be passion with rules and people still interact with lots of it in that section. I’m not saying say please and thank you every time you debate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

@SakuraLover16 @Batzzaro29 who do you guys vote for and why?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don’t disagree with this at all. My point is a hard battledome isn’t sustainable and neither is a soft one. The new leaf is a great example there is still aggression but there are imposed limits as well. There can still be passion with rules and people still interact with lots of it in that section. I’m not saying say please and thank you every time you debate.



Maybe my limits for hard are harder than yours?

To be clear I don't necessarily see anything wrong with the current NBD. Yeah it can get dicey here and there but for the most part the peeps on here are pretty good folk that don't cross the line. (even if @DaVizWiz is relentlessly salty)

I think there is a good thing going here. Could it be better? Sure, it can always be better, but it could also be much worse.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> The you’re soft and shy away from competition. That’s your problem.


I get my ass on that section and debate just like everyone on topics that interest me. So obviously I don’t have a problem. There are four sections I frequent on this forum.


DaVizWiz said:


> Let’s take a vote, who thinks the mods have been soft on @Shazam ?





DaVizWiz said:


> Who thinks the mods have been soft on these Q&A threads?





DaVizWiz said:


> These rate me as a poster threads?


Taking these away won’t increase activity in fact the opposite would happen especially since the manga has been over for seven years and the matchups are stale.


DaVizWiz said:


> These baiting trolls like @ShinAkuma who have no intention of actually debating?


Of all the people to call out you chose this one lol


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> @SakuraLover16 @Batzzaro29 who do you guys vote for and why?


Tell you in a sec


----------



## The Great One (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> @SakuraLover16 @Batzzaro29 who do you guys vote for and why?


I would've nominated @Hi no Ishi or @Kyu but they are not here most of time.

I also nominate @MShadows from DB section if he were to agree.

If nothing else works I nominate you @Cognitios


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> I would've nominated @Hi no Ishi or @Kyu but they are not here most of time.
> 
> I also nominate @MShadows from DB section if he were to agree.
> 
> If nothing else works I nominate you @Cognitios


I need reasonings and a vote 
ck


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I get my ass on that section and debate just like everyone on topics that interest me. So obviously I don’t have a problem. There are four sections I frequent on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then quit complaining about softcore heat in a debate. Given your interpretation of the current state you wouldn’t like debating during the most active time in the section, when everyone got called a moron on a daily neg.

Activity is the PG-13 mindset that turned this section into a chat room. There are other sections for you to chat with strangers you’ll never meet, everyone has access to them.

This all started with you defending a multiple time dupe who double and triple repped and negged at his own will. You’ve asserted no explanation for that.

Should Shazam have been perma banned or not? Answer please.

When you answer correctly, yes, try not to defend him anymore.

Yea, Shin, the dude that made Jad, one of the nicest posters, question the reasoning behind even staying on the board anymore. Being abrasive is one thing, targeting fandoms and baiting them in every post, and not actually debating themselves, is a rotten apple that has no place here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 15, 2019)

You totally aren’t getting what I’m saying this isn’t even a thread to be talking about this shit anyway. You made it about this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Dec 15, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

The_Conqueror said:


> @Hi no Ishi


Reasoning please.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Reasoning please.


He is active , he is good with people and matured to handling this kind of role


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You totally aren’t getting what I’m saying this isn’t even a thread to be talking about this shit anyway. You made it about this


----------



## Symmetry (Dec 15, 2019)

I am going to have to cast my ballot for @Cognitios due to his calm nature, as well as impartiality. I feel he would strike out against bad behaviour and also push the community to better heights.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2019)

@Cognitios Okay, my nomination for the second moderator is @Crimson Flam3s. 

Why Crimson Flam3s?
During the time I've known him, he's been one of the _best_, most supportive, neutral and entertaining posters. If the likes of @Android and @ShinAkuma can peg this guy as neutral, then anyone can. He's received earnest support from many great posters and nearly always contributes good discussion. Indeed, there is an ethereal reason why I named him as one of the Authority of the Gods. If he would like to take up the helm and act as an NBD moderator, I'm sure LostSelf and next to all of the candidates so far would be glad to have him on board. He knows the manga very well, and is light-hearted and articulate; he wouldn't have much of a problem engaging with moderation. 

With LostSelf, Cognitios and Crimson Flam3s, we would have completed THE MASTERS trio!!!


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> @Cognitios Okay, my nomination for the second moderator is @Crimson Flam3s.
> 
> Why Crimson Flam3s?
> During the time I've known him, he's been one of the _best_, most supportive, neutral and entertaining posters. If the likes of @Android and @ShinAkuma can peg this guy as neutral, then anyone can. He's received earnest support from many great posters and nearly always contributes good discussion. Indeed, there is an ethereal reason why I named him as one of the Authority of the Gods. If he would like to take up the helm and act as an NBD moderator, I'm sure LostSelf and next to all of the candidates so far would be glad to have him on board. He knows the manga very well, and is light-hearted and articulate; he wouldn't have much of a problem engaging with moderation.
> ...


There’s only one vote so which one do you want yours to go to?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> There’s only one vote so which one do you want yours to go to?


You, but if there is a second moderator (as there should be at least three, in my view) then my vote would be for Crimson Flam3s.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 15, 2019)

@Architect @Ayala @MaruUchiha @Jad @Hasan @jesusus 
My fellow African Americans, please provide your expert opinion


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 16, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> Then quit complaining about softcore heat in a debate. Given your interpretation of the current state you wouldn’t like debating during the most active time in the section, when everyone got called a moron on a daily neg.


A moron and a neg is barely enough to make me blink it’s the flaiming and baiting that’s the real problem name calling just adds nothing to an argument and can be mildly irritating.


DaVizWiz said:


> Activity is the PG-13 mindset that turned this section into a chat room. There are other sections for you to chat with strangers you’ll never meet, everyone has access to them.


Yeah let’s keep it strict and watch all of the wonderful posts roll in.


DaVizWiz said:


> This all started with you defending a multiple time dupe who double and triple repped and negged at his own will. You’ve asserted no explanation for that.
> 
> Should Shazam have been perma banned or not? Answer please.
> 
> When you answer correctly, yes, try not to defend him anymore.


I have not defended his actions I just see no point in mudflinging in a thread to pick someone to help out Lost. My opinion on his actions don’t matter because regardless of how I feel it is the mods decision who as I have said work with other mods from all sections especially if a SCR thread is made to pass down judgement. I and anyone else can cry about a decision but at the end of the day it is not up to us. What will condemnation do now absolutely nothing you are just wasting your own time and beating a dead horse. Should his actions be forgotten? No of course not. Do I see the point in bringing it up in every sentence no.


DaVizWiz said:


> Yea, Shin, the dude that made Jad, one of the nicest posters, question the reasoning behind even staying on the board anymore. Being abrasive is one thing, targeting fandoms and baiting them in every post, and not actually debating themselves, is a rotten apple that has no place here.


Your above comment contradicts what you have said earlier in your post you complain about soft core heat but say this when heat is applied no? I am sure Jad is nice being that I have not had much interaction with him I hope to in the future. This is your hard battledome in work though right? It’s just personality right?


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 16, 2019)

why can't I nominate myself?

Kakashi

pretty chill, and I don't think I've ever seen him lose his temper once. I respect most of his views even if i don't agree with all of them, and he clearly knows his stuff.


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 16, 2019)

am I the only one he gets incoming shit storm vibes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 16, 2019)

I hope not but probably. It’s best to just leave it alone though I think.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi seems like the easy choice. He doesn't constantly make bait posts or threads, he doesn't flame people because they have a different opinion, he doesn't make threads outing people as "bad posters" because of different opinions or make post crying how such and such is on his ignore list, he's respectable and follows the rules, he's pretty active, he's been here a few years to have a good lay of the land, in general a good poster


----------



## The Great One (Dec 16, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> I need reasonings and a vote
> ck


Ok.

I vote for @Cognitios 

Reasoning : he is a long time member and I kind of get Mod vibes from him.


----------



## Soul (Dec 16, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Nah its definitely @Hi no Ishi
> 
> There is none better right now



That is a good reason for him to not be a mod. He would be occupied with mod stuff instead of being constructive.
I'd go with an above average debater that doesn't offer a lot of new ideas but that would be willing to clean up stuff and is calm. ~Kakashi~ comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Architect (Dec 16, 2019)

@Jad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

Architect said:


> @Jad


Please post your reasoning.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 16, 2019)

@Cognitios I think you would be a great mod many have trust in you and that is more than enough for me. Hi no Ishi seems too busy from what I gather although I could be wrong.


----------



## Soul (Dec 16, 2019)

You do realize that this is not a democracy, right? It's alright to do this, but there's no guarantee that this will work.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

Soul said:


> You do realize that this is not a democracy, right? It's alright to do this, but there's no guarantee that this will work.


There’s no impression that it will i said that in the opening post. @LostSelf said he would take community view into account when discussing with staff and this is where we are stating our view.


----------



## Soul (Dec 16, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> There’s no impression that it will i said that in the opening post. @LostSelf said he would take community view into account when discussing with staff and this is where we are stating our view.



Ah, then disregard my post.
You would be alright, too. ~Kakashi~ is my vote but if he isn't up to it you would probably be #2.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yeah I did find it hard to just chose one when I can name three off the top of my head...


----------



## Architect (Dec 16, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Please post your reasoning.


He is calm and cool, has not bad knowledge on manga and often gives a good reasoning to his opinion and I feel like he wouldn't be hasty in his judgements and if anythining he'll be able to explain his moderator actions well.
You'd need to make more threads involving Gai to make him more active though


----------



## NamesClassified (Dec 16, 2019)

The state of this section doesn't look particularly dire to me, but opinions are like asses and blah blah.........

@Soul is my nomination. I've seen a few discussions centered around coming up with ways to generate interest in the battledome. While Soul's tournament may not have worked out as intended, the effort itself showcases a willingness to do interesting shit on his part.

@~Kakashi~ Is a decent pick. Articulates himself well, seems fairly impartial and is a great poster. Seems as though he's fairly active.

Soul for the 1st pick, then Kakashi for 2nd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 16, 2019)

My vote is for Cognitios.

He seems to have a strong desire and passion for improving the NBD. The NBD Discord, the revived MotM, and now the push for new NBD staff have all been caused by him, and I think he can push for more changes in the NBD if his name is green. He seems like someone who is willing to experiment and try new ideas instead of simply being someone who wants to maintain the current status quo and I respect that about him.



Cognitios said:


> I want to make this discussion public in the nbd for transparency. I’m sure mods will move this somewhere where the nbd community cannot discuss it as a whole but I’m asking you not to. I’m gonna jump the gun and ask for forgiveness rather than permission. This isn’t just a me issue with the moderation. This is a community that lacks direction and is understaffed (ily @LostSelf i know your doing the best you can but there’s only so much one person can do) and i want to know what the community has to say. Moving it to a section filled with section mods where nbd posters don’t look stifles the ideas of the community and is counter productive. I’m not going to apologize for wanting to hear what other nbders think about this rather than move it to a section full of super mods and advisors who don’t visit the section but once every year.



I also respect how he prefers to have transparent conversations with the community, seems like he'll take into consideration what the NBD wants when making decisions. 

One red flag about Cognitios though is his activity. He only made four posts in the NBD in October, though his activity has spiked in November and December. Basically my concern is that I'm not sure if he intends to maintain his current activity or he plans on disappearing again, because that would just mean the NBD has another inactive staff member to add to their roster. Which would feel like taking a step backwards after the NBD has taken three steps forward this last month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Dec 16, 2019)

1- Cognitios
Words cannot cover it. The work you've done, the spirit, the agency. Its like your soul was made for this. Its like, there's something that is apparent to me and it just says you're it.

2- Soul
Similar to the above but more focussed on debating, which is what this section is about. Its like, Cog is the perfect admin, Soul the perfect mod.

3- Hi no Ishi
The best mentality for the section

4- Hussain
I wouldn't nom him for mod, but rather advisor. He gives me the vibe that he's the best for it.

5- SpeedyAmell
Open minded, dedicated and hard enough to make the tough calls

That's my order. Their behaviour and contributions need no defending, its in their spirit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 16, 2019)

@~Kakashi~ For the most part very objective person who's literally not spreading or being negative in any way whatsoever.

@DaVizWiz If he stays more active again. Never harrasses or trolls and tends to actually put thought into what he says.

@Cognitios IF he becomes more active. Cares a lot about the state of the NBD.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

JayK said:


> @~Kakashi~ For the most part very objective person who's literally not spreading or being negative in any way whatsoever.
> 
> @DaVizWiz If he stays more active again. Never harrasses or trolls and tends to actually put thought into what he says.
> 
> @Cognitios IF he becomes more active. Cares a lot about the state of the NBD.


Please choose one


----------



## JayK (Dec 16, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Please choose one


I won't as I don't care which one of the 3 it is and I also lack a personal preference.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

JayK said:


> I won't as I don't care which one of the 3 it is and I also lack a personal preference.


I’ll put you down for kakashi then


----------



## Ayala (Dec 16, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> @Architect @Ayala @MaruUchiha @Jad @Hasan @jesusus
> My fellow African Americans, please provide your expert opinion



We need a black man who understands us to lead us. @Cherry would be my choice.

Serious answer: 

@Cognitios is the most fit for me right now. He has the will to implement changes and revive debates, as a character he can be serious, playful and responsible without losing balance, seems quite mature and level headed, and going by what other posters are saying he has proved to be good at handling mod powers. Assuming he remains active.


----------



## Jad (Dec 16, 2019)

Architect said:


> He is calm and cool, has not bad knowledge on manga and often gives a good reasoning to his opinion and I feel like he wouldn't be hasty in his judgements and if anythining he'll be able to explain his moderator actions well.
> You'd need to make more threads involving Gai to make him more active though


That's very nice of you man, thanks. I appreciate it. I never really thought about being a Moderator honestly.


----------



## PocketGod (Dec 16, 2019)

I vote for @J★J♥, why you might ask? 

Because he's...

-Wholesome
-Incredibly polite
-Unbias 
-Funny
-Generally relaxed but can be serious when he needs to. 
-Very Active 
-Shitachi

I think the mod team definitely needs someone like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 16, 2019)

I vote for @Mad Scientist. Friendly with everyone except the unfriendly users, mature, good grammar, informative, and gives other users advice on how to improve themselves and the NBD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 16, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I vote for @Mad Scientist. Friendly with everyone except the unfriendly users, mature, good grammar, informative, and gives other users advice on how to improve themselves and the NBD


Unfortunately I'm not running for moderator right now (too busy), but who else would you vote for and why?

We have the likes of Jad, Cognitios, Crimson Flam3s, ~Kakashi~, Soul, t0xeus, Hina uzumaki, Orochimaru op?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 16, 2019)

Not surprised i got no votes, me becoming a mod would be like Madara becoming Hokage


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 16, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Unfortunately I'm not running for moderator right now (too busy), but who else would you vote for and why?
> 
> We have the likes of Jad, Cognitios, Crimson Flam3s, ~Kakashi~, Soul?


Damn that sucks. I guess i vote for @NamesClassified, but not sure if he's active enough


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Damn that sucks. I guess i vote for @NamesClassified, but not sure if he's active enough


Please give a reasoning.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Dec 16, 2019)

@Cognitios


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 16, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Damn that sucks. I guess i vote for @NamesClassified, but not sure if he's active enough


NamesClassified, that guy's got class, and his name rolls well off the tongue too.



Anikee said:


> @Cognitios


Reasoning please? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Dec 16, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Reasoning please? Thanks!


I don't feel like I need to say anything, really. It's all been said or I'll just be repeatitive. Copy paste A Optimistic's post since it's the most spot on and closest to what I think.

Then add these:

1. Good consistent activity since all year imo
2. Experience with being a Mod or playing the role in his discord server
3. Most initiative and innovative so far
4. Cares a good amount about the NBD
5. Transparent
6. Good debater
7. Friendly
8. Tolerant of lewd members but knows some bounds
9. Overall good and almost squeaky clean tbh
10. Already taken the role and just needs the title slapped on his username


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 16, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Please give a reasoning.


Doesn't post alot but from what I've seen a level headed and logical poster that seems mature and reslonsible enough for the job. He's also a good debater


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 16, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Shazam
> @Batzzaro29
> @wooly Eullerex





WorldsStrongest said:


> Yikes



Yeah, fk no to everyone on this list being a mod 



Cognitios said:


> hello, in the last thread we got @LostSelf and moderator attention and they have agreed it’s time for new moderation. @LostSelf said he would take our recommendations into consideration however it should be noted that it’s not a guarantee anyone nominated here will become mod. It’s just to gauge who the community thinks should be a mod and why. I’ll reserve the top post to tally up votes.
> 
> To make this simple:
> 1. Only one vote per poster, provide reasoning
> ...



Me - Because I am the best


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 16, 2019)

Troyse22 said:


> *Me - Because I am the best
> I am the best *
> *the best*
> * *




How could I have not known this? It can’t be-



oh shi


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 16, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> How could I have not known this? It can’t be-
> 
> 
> 
> oh shi


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

Troyse22 said:


> Yeah, fk no to everyone on this list being a mod
> 
> 
> 
> Me - Because I am the best


Can’t vote for yourself


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 16, 2019)

Since community consensus counts, I use my vote to cancel a vote for Cognitos.


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 16, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Can’t vote for yourself



I'm the exception as my opinion>everybody elses 

In all seriousness I can't speak as to who should be the next mod/s as I haven't been here in a while


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 16, 2019)

Sakura Lover has a terrible name but DaVizWiz's one post convinced me they'd probably be pretty alright as a mod.

Worlds Strongest has the cutest avatar and I think it'd be cool to have the Wold's Strongest moderator.

If I can exchange some of my MotM prizes to cancel more Cognitos votes that would also be cool.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 16, 2019)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Sakura Lover has a terrible name


.........


----------



## jesusus (Dec 16, 2019)

Make me mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 16, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Make me mod.



I have the potential power to make this a reality. 


Just so we're clear. Not only will you be expected to devote at least 10 hours to this site, you will have to attend ad-hoc online meetings and cover for the Skype team during group meetings. Although not mandatory, it would be helpful if you contributed towards the gfx and technical team.

Would you like to proceed?


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Since community consensus counts, I use my vote to cancel a vote for Cognitos.





The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Sakura Lover has a terrible name but DaVizWiz's one post convinced me they'd probably be pretty alright as a mod.
> 
> Worlds Strongest has the cutest avatar and I think it'd be cool to have the Wold's Strongest moderator.
> 
> If I can exchange some of my MotM prizes to cancel more Cognitos votes that would also be cool.


Things have changed in the past few years pow. Even @Atlantic Storm likes me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 16, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I have the potential power to make this a reality.
> 
> 
> Just so we're clear. Not only will you be expected to devote at least 10 hours to this site, you will have to attend ad-hoc online meetings and cover for the Skype team during group meetings. Although not mandatory, it would be helpful if you contributed towards the gfx and technical team.
> ...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 16, 2019)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Sakura Lover has a terrible name but DaVizWiz's one post convinced me they'd probably be pretty alright as a mod.
> 
> Worlds Strongest has the cutest avatar and I think it'd be cool to have the Wold's Strongest moderator.
> 
> If I can exchange some of my MotM prizes to cancel more Cognitos votes that would also be cool.


 

So you’ve been lurking...


----------



## jesusus (Dec 16, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Shazam
> @Batzzaro29
> @wooly Eullerex


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 16, 2019)

Not really sure why people find my recommendations so funny. All those posters are mild-mannered, tempered, and incredibly welcoming members of the community.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Not really sure why people find my recommendations so funny. All those posters are mild-mannered, tempered, and incredibly welcoming members of the community.


If you could pick one and provide reasoning specifically for that person I’ll add your vote.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 16, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> If you could pick one and provide reasoning specifically for that person I’ll add your vote.



Can't decide, they're all posters par excellence.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 16, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Can't decide, they're all posters par excellence.


I can’t add your vote then 
ck


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

I think people who are nominating may seem to be under a weird impression of what mods can do...

I mean, Id be a kickass mod if modding entailed enforcing general debating etiquette and knowledge or whatever...But whoever you nominate as a mod cant just kick out people they dont personally agree with and hand out bans for people who say shit like "Kisame is Jonin tier" or "Kakashi cant win fights" or "Jiraiya > Juubito" or things like that

Anyone nominating people based on the assumption that they will "clean up the streets" or whatever in some one mod war on who you consider to be "trolls" should take a big step back....Cuz mods cant do that.

Also feel like this is why anyone would vote for me, they likely think Id kick quite a few folks to the curb or whatever but I cant do that, and even IF I was made mod and I COULD kick out people I disagree with i wouldnt 

Thered be no damn point to this place if we all agreed all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Great One (Dec 17, 2019)

^^^^^^

Trash tier self promotion there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

> Ive literally stated in this thread like 4 times now I dont want to be mod
> Ive also stated more than once I dont think Id be a good choice for it
> Ive denied the position several times over the years
> @Batzzaro29 the fucking genius: "HURR DURR LOOK AT THAT SELF PROMOTION"

Yeah okay bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Great One (Dec 17, 2019)

Literally says "Id be a kickass mod".

Damn I can small this burning from here...

Like, from 10,000+ kilometers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I think people who are nominating may seem to be under a weird impression of what mods can do...
> 
> I mean, Id be a kickass mod if modding entailed enforcing general debating etiquette and knowledge or whatever...But whoever you nominate as a mod cant just kick out people they dont personally agree with and hand out bans for people who say shit like "Kisame is Jonin tier" or "Kakashi cant win fights" or "Jiraiya > Juubito" or things like that
> 
> ...


What are you referring too specifically?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> What are you referring too specifically?


Pretty much everyone

Speaking to peoples motives for suggesting whoever it is they suggest is all


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Pretty much everyone
> 
> Speaking to peoples motives for suggesting whoever it is they suggest is all


I’ve seen and read every response and it doesn’t seem like anyone has used that as a metric. Everyone seems to be using fairness as a metric, no reasoning to my knowledge has been a ban the trolls as a reason. Feel free to quote someone if you disagree with me.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 17, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi 

I have no problem with @Cognitios either though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> .........


It's true  let me check join date and make sure sakura was not 11 when it was made


----------



## dergeist (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm the least biggest trouble make in the battle dome so..


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> .........


2018 you are of the hook, but im watching you


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 17, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> @Hi no Ishi
> 
> I have no problem with @Cognitios either though


I need a reason to add a vote.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 17, 2019)

I love yall. If you ever need help with something holla at your Boi. 

Regardless of who becomes a mod we could all stand to treat each other with more kindness, respect and understanding.

It would suck to see everyone just agree all the time here so a different point of view is why you come here, most likely. 

Let's moderate ourselves better.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Regardless of who becomes a mod we could all stand to treat each other with more kindness, respect and understanding.


I agree, but you know very well certain posters won't conform to such standards. Even you yourself supported them when they were swinging abusive/accusatory language towards me. You even had the audacity to defend your own argument despite not knowing what you were talking about.

Moreover, you have a propensity to get  or resort to insult-type language; I've seen this tendency over and over. And your Minato bias is almost intolerable. And when I asked for opinions of my reading of the manga, you didn't even answer the questions. Etc.

But, I will say I still respect that you're pretty friendly and someone who others can have a decent debate with. Before you had stuck your nose in where it didn't belong, I had respected you a lot; since people make mistakes though, I can forgive you for that error. You're definitely mod material, but I feel you could exercise a lighter temper and better judgement.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Kid over here playing the victim against one of the nicest posters here 

Jesus MS pump the breaks kiddo


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2019)

MS makes a good point though.

Hi No Ishi did implicitly support the abuse  directed at MS. Though I must say, MS was completely wrong about KCM Naruto being faster.

Both MS and Hishi are generally civil posters though the former has lately lost his cool but its generally been in response to certain posters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> MS makes a good point though.
> 
> Hi No Ishi did implicitly support the abuse directed at MS.


I should emphasise how badly Hi no Ishi did this...

Insults on both the arguments and on my character were commonplace in WorldsStrongest's post, and anyone who knows WS' debating style knows he can be a total donkey. When Hi no Ishi *falsely* tried to bring up a point about how I wouldn't listen to the opposing argument, I asked him this:


And he replied:

1) and 2) Hi no Ishi says he would call out someone's shit but instead of calling out WS' shit despite his attacks on _me_, the _poster_, Hi no Ishi did not call him out.
3) Hi no Ishi says I have to address his argument. That's what I did. Throughout. To both WS and ShinAkuma.
4) He completely mischaracterises my contentions with WS. At some point, when someone calls nearly all of your points trash, across many posts, it's clear that person is attacking and/or spiting the poster - and even if one does not buy that, WS already demonstrated multiple examples of attacking _me_ just even in the last couple of months, instead of my argument(s). Such as, when he said, "are you fucking blind", "thats ungodly slimy", "get over your masters boner and be objective for once", etc.

WS having a low probability of change does *not warrant* his content _not_ being moderated or called out. Plus, there are probably more slimy activities WorldsStrongest has been conducting behind my back. If there has, I wonder if anyone's called him out for it.

So, in short, Hi no Ishi uttered a lot of horsesh**, which is why I just didn't respond to that post of his. And Sant, you are correct that Hi no Ishi was complicit there.



Santoryu said:


> Though I must say, MS was completely wrong about KCM Naruto being faster.


I disagree. My argument in relation to KCM Naruto and Gai being faster than Ay, right from the beginning post, was a comparison with top speeds, which WorldsStrongest even agreed with how the manga interprets top speed comparisons. The argument I posed to ShinAkuma was: KCM Naruto _possessed_ his top speed but didn't show it at the time. ShinAkuma instead argued that potential =/= verification, i.e., KCM Naruto having the potential to be faster when Ay made the statement does not necessarily mean he was faster than Ay at the time, as technically, at the time, he had nothing to prove it. See, I completely get that argument. I understand _where_ ShinAkuma is coming from. But he didn't understand my point. He was conflating my argument for ability with potential. Because I _knew_ KCM Naruto had some leeway in the debate, I instead shifted to talking almost entirely, if not entirely, about Gai - and this is reflected in the thread as discussing Gai was the content of my last few posts there, a shift away from Naruto.

And I'm sure (maybe?) that you'll agree Gai is faster than KCM Naruto and Ay. So _even_ _if_ you disagree with KCM Naruto - which is fine, because I get _why_ someone _would_ - there exists still _one_ example of someone faster than Ay when the statement was made.



Santoryu said:


> Both MS and Hishi are generally civil posters though the former has lately lost his cool but its generally been in response to certain posters.


I agree. _Both_ of us _are_ generally civil posters, which is why I ranked him _very_ highly in my May Posters tier list and stated in this thread that he's both friendly and definitely mod material _despite_ everything that has happened.

I would clarify that I've lost my cool *only* in response to certain posters, not generally, or at least not _generally_ generally. Feel free to point out who you think, aside from the usual suspects in WS, Turrin, Android, ShinAkuma, etc., that I've lost my cool to. ThirdRidoku and t0xeus have had lengthy arguments back and forth with me, recently - we've never insulted each other in this time, as far as I'm aware. Same with Orochimaru op. Same with BlackHeartedImp. Etc.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> I should emphasise how badly Hi no Ishi did this...
> 
> Insults on both the arguments and on my character were commonplace in WorldsStrongest's post, and anyone who knows WS' debating style knows he can be a total donkey. When Hi no Ishi *falsely* tried to bring up a point about how I wouldn't listen to the opposing argument, I asked him this:
> 
> ...



Fax

I'm sure Hishi reading this will admit he was in the wrong here in terms of consistency. 

We all make mistakes tbf


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2019)

Not in Gai in particular as that's up in the air, referring to the Kakashi /KCM Naruto comparison.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Fax
> 
> I'm sure Hishi reading this will admit he was in the wrong here in terms of consistency.
> 
> We all make mistakes tbf


I would hope so. And yeah I've made mistakes too, such as continuing/perpetuating antagonising arguments. 



Santoryu said:


> Not in Gai in particular as that's up in the air, referring to the Kakashi /KCM Naruto comparison.


I can totally see that. Albeit, I disagree with the NBD majority consensus due to many reasons, but I can see _why_ one would think I'm obviously in the wrong there.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2019)

Cool

I don't want to get into a drawn out debate about it because ain't nobody got time for that but Kakashi may have no problems following KCM Naruto's high speeds (though not his top speed)but Kakashi has illustrated nothing close to KCMs narutos outpacing of Eis max speed. Even EMS Madara could not physically evade this.

One of Kakashi's best movements speed was against the V2 Jins and we later see him being comparable to Obito (though this is dubious).

One of the reasons Kakashi performs so well in high speed encounters is because of his Sharingan mastery which makes him more efficient but it doesn't necessarily significantly improve his speed.

Kakashi is a speedster and probably comparable to Itachi but KCM is on a higher level speed wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> I should emphasise how badly Hi no Ishi did this...
> 
> Insults on both the arguments and on my character were commonplace in WorldsStrongest's post, and anyone who knows WS' debating style knows he can be a total donkey. When Hi no Ishi *falsely* tried to bring up a point about how I wouldn't listen to the opposing argument, I asked him this:
> 
> ...



That entire exchange is @WorldsStrongest attacking your argument and reasoning. There is nothing there about your character.

char·ac·ter
/ˈkerəktər/

_noun_

1.
the mental and moral qualities distinctive to an individual.
"running away was not in keeping with her character"
To be clear - saying your "argument is a pile of trash" is not an attack on you. Saying "you are a pile of trash" is.

It may be a strongly worded attack on your argument, but still an attack on *your argument* not you personally.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> To be clear - saying your "argument is a pile of trash" is not an attack on you. Saying "you are a pile of trash" is.
> 
> It may be a strongly worded attack on your argument, but still an attack on *your argument* not you personally.


This does not address my argument. I stated, clearly, there comes a time when someone repeatedly does this across many posts, they are attacking/spiting the other poster. Again, clearly unnecessary to say someone's argument is "FUCKING TRASH, ALL OF THEM!!!" - just an example. 



ShinAkuma said:


> the mental and moral qualities distinctive to an individual.
> "running away was not in keeping with her character"


Yeah, saying I "wank" Kakashi or that I was "UNGODLY SLIMY" or asking "ARE YOU FUCKING BLIND" - that not an attack on the "mental and moral qualities distinctive to an individual"?

ShinAkuma, you constantly pull out the dictionary so that you can get squirrel points. That's not how it works. You know, I know, most others know, exactly what kind of poster WS is, and you, too.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Cool
> 
> I don't want to get into a drawn out debate about it because ain't nobody got time for that but Kakashi may have no problems following KCM Naruto's high speeds (though not his top speed)but Kakashi has illustrated nothing close to KCMs narutos outpacing of Eis max speed. Even EMS Madara could not physically evade this.
> 
> ...


That's a perfectly level-headed argument to make. I see no reason to get into a heated debate either, so we'll leave it there, but this is an example of why Santoryu is a neutral poster and ranks Kakashi fairly.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Ill freely admit ive attacked @Mad Scientist character in the past and ive also gotten banned for it.

Tho in the same vein, hes done the exact same shit to me as well 

Its just hypocritical nonsense he’s getting on with here trying shame me or @Hi no Ishi for something we didnt even do (in that example) while acting like he hasnt said or done just as bad if not worse, and to my memory, gets off scot free every time.

Honestly trying to get through to the kid is a study in futility. As far as he’s concerned, hes just innocently building his sand castle over there when he and Hi no come over and piss on it and call him names for no reason...When in reality the guy often starts shit flinging BEFORE I do. But in his eyes, Im the bad guy 100% of the time cuz I use profanity or something and he has a problem with me personally 

Maybe when new mods show up and he starts getting bans and warnings for the shit HE SAYS to others he will play the victim a little less


----------



## Soul (Dec 17, 2019)

Please don't make me ban you people.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> gets off scot free every time.


That's false. My posts have been removed/snipped to the point I'm eager to find out which mod does that. And the forum also gives their view on things I've been doing wrong.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Honestly trying to get through to the kid is a study in futility. As far as he’s concerned, hes just innocently building his sand castle over there when he and Hi no come over and piss on it and call him names for no reason...When in reality the guy often starts shit flinging BEFORE I do. But in his eyes, Im the bad guy 100% of the time cuz I use profanity or something and he has a problem with me personally


Hi no Ishi implicitly called you out for your nonsense; he stated you are a "grown ass person" and that he has called you out on your BS in the past.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Maybe when new mods show up and he starts getting bans and warnings for the shit HE SAYS to others he will play the victim a little less


You believe that you're not the one who starts the spiting/baiting/arguing. And you are horrendously wrong. And you know it.

Not to mention you consistently neg me 9000 and dislike my posts.

Even in the past when I've given you rep or winner/agree/useful/informative/like ratings, you've never tried to reciprocate that to me. You've basically never been nice to me, which partly explains your antagonising behaviour.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> That's false


I said “to my memory”

I dont troll your post history on the daily my guy

Pump the breaks


Mad Scientist said:


> Hi no Ishi implicitly called you out for your nonsense


Dude pick a fucking team 

You cant lump @Hi no Ishi in with me as your fucking forum equivalent of Darth Vader and the empire while you bash the dude, and then turn around and say he was on your team and putting me in my, supposedly, well earned place

You cant have it both ways man 

See the issue with your hypocritical self-apologetic views yet?


Mad Scientist said:


> You believe that you're not the one who starts the spiting/baiting/arguing


Oh dude 

Did I not, in the very post you quoted, flat out admit to insulting your character first or not?

Im not saying I havent done shit, im saying theres give and take and back and forth and buildup and youre far from fucking innocent 

Even hockey has 2 minutes for instigating dude, its understood that shit goes down before it escalates to 11 

Arguments work the same way


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I said “to my memory”
> 
> I dont troll your post history on the daily my guy
> 
> Pump the breaks


Okay, still false. Why can't you ever concede to anything I refute?



WorldsStrongest said:


> Dude pick a fucking team
> 
> You cant lump @Hi no Ishi in with me as your fucking forum equivalent of Darth Vader and the empire while you bash the dude, and then turn around and say he was on your team and putting me in my, supposedly, well earned place
> 
> ...


It's not about lumping anyone. It's about your debating etiquette and Hi no Ishi's complicity in your abuse.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh dude
> 
> Did I not, in the very post you quoted, flat out admit to insulting your character first or not?
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm pretty innocent. I think the majority of the forum would agree. While I have, on rare occasions, probably been the instigator of tempting such responses from you, and I have, on some occasions, perpetuated the arguments, both of these actions almost pale in comparison to you.

And you still didn't say why you are never nice to me, bar 1 occasion on Discord.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2019)

I feel as if this rivalry is simmering down.....

They're edging towards civility 


Unban Android!!!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> This does not address my argument. I stated, clearly, there comes a time when someone repeatedly does this across many posts, they are attacking/spiting the other poster. Again, clearly unnecessary to say someone's argument is "FUCKING TRASH, ALL OF THEM!!!" - just an example.



They are attacking/spiting *YOUR ARGUMENT*.

Stop making terrible arguments if you don't want to be called out.

Or continue to do whatever you want but expect others to enagae. It's the point of a debate board.



> Yeah, saying I "wank" Kakashi or that I was "UNGODLY SLIMY" or asking "ARE YOU FUCKING BLIND" - that not an attack on the "mental and moral qualities distinctive to an individual"?



Wank is an aspect of your argument. Slimy arguments are still just arguments. It's all just argument based.



> ShinAkuma, you constantly pull out the dictionary so that you can get squirrel points.



ARE YOU ATTACKING MY CHARACTER!?



> That's not how it works. You know, I know, most others know, exactly what kind of poster WS is, and you, too.



Look man I understand what you're trying to say, but the exchange you posted is an attack on your argument. If your character was attacked, it wasn't there.

Also in a way you are now attacking @Hi no Ishi 's character. So do as you say but not as you do?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Okay, still false


I never said I was right

I said “to my memory” 

Memory can be incorrect man

As I said, pump the breaks


Mad Scientist said:


> It's not about lumping anyone


Its exactly what you did man

Then You turned around and said the exact opposite 




Mad Scientist said:


> It's about your debating etiquette and Hi no Ishi's complicity in your abuse.


Didnt abuse you there bud

And again, you aint innocent 




Mad Scientist said:


> Actually, I'm pretty innocen


no

No you are not

In my thread like 3 days ago I hit you with like 9 posts from different threads where you were attacking, not just me, but other posters directly, NOT their arguments

“Youre a dishonest jackass” is not applicable to me saying “youre argument is fucking trash” for example


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I feel as if this rivalry is simmering down.....
> 
> They're edging towards civility
> 
> ...


Android is banned?


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Android is banned?



I think he's nbd banned as he hasn't posted here in a while


----------



## Ayala (Dec 17, 2019)

Potential voters coming to vote a mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> They are attacking/spiting *YOUR ARGUMENT*.
> 
> Stop making terrible arguments if you don't want to be called out.
> 
> Or continue to do whatever you want but expect others to enagae. It's the point of a debate board.


Still not addressing my point.

Why are you tempting me to _keep_ repeating the same thing?

I said: when someone keeps saying "your arguments are trash!" etc., and statements/questions to that effect, it then turns to a point where they are clearly spiting/attacking _the poster_.



ShinAkuma said:


> Wank is an aspect of your argument. Slimy arguments are still just arguments. It's all just argument based.


Wank can be an aspect of people's arguments, but WS said I was wanking Kakashi and I have a masters boner. How you cannot understand this sexual rhetoric as an abusive attack towards the poster is beyond me. He also said I was ungodly slimy and asked if I was "fucking blind".



ShinAkuma said:


> ARE YOU ATTACKING MY CHARACTER!?


Primarily your debating etiquette, but I can see why you would think that.



ShinAkuma said:


> Look man I understand what you're trying to say, but the exchange you posted is an attack on your argument. If your character was attacked, it wasn't there.
> 
> Also in a way you are now attacking @Hi no Ishi 's character. So do as you say but not as you do?


I've constantly stated Hi no Ishi is a great poster or at least tried, I even said despite everything he's "definitely mod material".

You are now defending WS on a false premise. I cannot believe one would go to this length to do this. You know perfectly well who's in the wrong here.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2019)

Lolz


----------



## Ayala (Dec 17, 2019)

Shin, the client you're advocating already admitted to his crimes 

-"Ill freely admit ive attacked @Mad Scientist character in the past"



He's going to prison and there's nothing you can do anymore, that was a bad team job


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I never said I was right
> 
> I said “to my memory”
> 
> ...


Ok, your memory was wrong. Pump what breaks? You _should_ be reminded of what you've been doing over the last two months. If you _don't_ take that as constructive criticism, idk what to say.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Its exactly what you did man
> 
> Then You turned around and said the exact opposite


Sure, I lumped the four of WS, SA, Android, and Turrin, but that's still not what my post was about. I repeat, it was not about lumping people. And if it was, there's no way I would have said Hi no Ishi was mod material, not if he's lumped in with the likes of you and Turrin etc.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Didnt abuse you there bud
> 
> And again, you aint innocent


Didn't say I was. I implied I'm much more innocent when it comes to debating etiquette than you are though.

And yes, you did state abusive language.



WorldsStrongest said:


> no
> 
> No you are not
> 
> ...


You pulled up a post from a while ago, and me saying that this was dishonest of you - because in that very same thread where I posed that insult, the post _preceding_ my one had _you _calling _me _a "dumbass" - was justified.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Ok, your memory was wrong


Cool man

Irrelevant to what Im saying here



Mad Scientist said:


> Sure, I lumped the four of WS, SA, Android, and Turrin, but that's still not what my post was about


No your post was about him being complicit in your abuse

Then you turn around and say he was harping on me with you

I dont care which way it went down nor do I pretend to know or care

My point is, you cannot believe them both



Mad Scientist said:


> Didn't say I was.





Mad Scientist said:


> Actually, I'm pretty innocent





Mad Scientist said:


> yes, you did state abusive language.


Me attacking your argument is not abusing you man


Mad Scientist said:


> Me saying you were a dishonest jackass from a post you pull up from a while ago


Doesnt matter when it was 

You also doubled down on it like 3 days ago

So moot point


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 17, 2019)

Someone rename this into Victim Olympics 2019


----------



## The Great One (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> I love yall. If you ever need help with something holla at your Boi.
> 
> Regardless of who becomes a mod we could all stand to treat each other with more kindness, respect and understanding.
> 
> ...


Here it is the man, the myth, the legend.

@Hi no Ishi for president.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Still not addressing my point.
> 
> Why are you tempting me to _keep_ repeating the same thing?
> 
> I said: when someone keeps saying "your arguments are trash!" etc., and statements/questions to that effect, it then turns to a point where they are clearly spiting/attacking _the poster_.



Ok let me address this specifically.

NO THEY ARE NOT ATTACKING YOUR CHARACTER WHEN SAYING YOUR ARGUMENT IS TRASH.

You are not your argument no matter how often your argument is addressed.



> Wank can be an aspect of people's arguments, but WS said I was wanking Kakashi and I have a masters boner.



Via your arguments?

Unless you believe a Master boner actually exists?

Does it?



> How you cannot understand this sexual rhetoric as an abusive attack towards the poster is beyond me. He also said I was ungodly slimy and asked if I was "fucking blind".



I didn't say I don't understand, I simply don't agree.

Saying you're trash is a personal attack. Saying anything related to the argument is not.

Now I can understand that perhaps you don't like that type of interaction but have you actually asked anybody to stop?

Also you're not innocent dude. Case in point.



> Primarily your debating etiquette, but I can see why you would think that.



Is this a personal attack?

I'm not shocked.

Also I don't care.

I'm a beast.



> I've constantly stated Hi no Ishi is a great poster or at least tried, I even said despite everything he's "definitely mod material".



Sure. You can sort that out with him. I am addressing your line of reasoning specifically.



> You are now defending WS on a false premise. I cannot believe one would go to this length to do this. You know perfectly well who's in the wrong here.



I specifically noted in the exchange you posted that you are attempting to villify @Hi no Ishi for that it wasn't a personal attack.

I'm not defending @WorldsStrongest . I am simply pointing out that what you perceive isn't exactly accurate.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Cool man
> 
> Irrelevant to what Im saying here


No, it's not, because you basically never concede. You said according to your memory I get away scot-free every time. I simply pointed out that was false.



WorldsStrongest said:


> No your post was about him being complicit in your abuse
> 
> Then you turn around and say he was harping on me with you
> 
> ...


Yes, that's correct. That post _was_ about Hi no Ishi being complicit in your abuse, though I should note it was also about an argument regarding KCM Naruto. The post contained _one_ statement in relation to me lumping a group of posters together as the "usual suspects". That does not mean that was what my post was about.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Me attacking your argument is not abusing you man


I know. But A) you've made personal attacks against me and B) there comes a point when you keep insulting my arguments across many posts that it effectively shows you are spiting/attacking me.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Doesnt matter when it was
> 
> You also doubled down on it like 3 days ago
> 
> So moot point


Yeah, I know. What you did was dishonest. You brought up a post of me insulting you, where you were the one who, as far as I'm aware, tempted such a response first.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 17, 2019)

Im sincerely not interacting any further on this topic with you bud

As I said earlier, “study in futility”


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Ok let me address this specifically.
> 
> NO THEY ARE NOT ATTACKING YOUR CHARACTER WHEN SAYING YOUR ARGUMENT IS TRASH.
> 
> You are not your argument no matter how often your argument is addressed.


I know. But when they _constantly_ do that, it's blatantly obvious the person has an issue with said poster, and is spiting/attacking them. If someone kept saying you to, every time you talked to them, "that's a fucking trash argument", "are you fucking blind", "oh shit that was UNGODLY slimy", "why are ALL of your arguments TRASH!?".... it comes to a point where that person is spiting/attacking the other because they have an issue with the person, or, perhaps, themselves and their own insecurities.



ShinAkuma said:


> Via your arguments?
> 
> Unless you believe a Master boner actually exists?
> 
> Does it?


By saying someone has a sexual attraction and, er, fetish, say, for a fictional character, that is nothing more than a disgusting attempt to *paint* that person as simply having an overwhelming bias towards said character. This is a personal attack. It _can_ be on the argument as well, but I exercise considerate discretion in determining that WS' insult was not. Which is clear, as that's backed up by his repeated insults and the nature of his debating etiquette.



ShinAkuma said:


> Now I can understand that perhaps you don't like that type of interaction but have you actually asked anybody to stop?


This is such a terrible argument I'm actually stunned. Think about what you just said there.



ShinAkuma said:


> Is this a personal attack?
> 
> I'm not shocked.
> 
> ...


I already answered this (though I get your question was rhetorical). It was primarily a criticism of your debating etiquette. Me highlighting the fact that you use squirrel tactics does not make you a beast.



ShinAkuma said:


> I specifically noted in the exchange you posted that you are attempting to villify @Hi no Ishi for that it wasn't a personal attack.
> 
> I'm not defending @WorldsStrongest . I am simply pointing out that what you perceive isn't exactly accurate.


Not sure what you mean. I simply pointed out HnI's complicity and WS' abuse.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Im sincerely not interacting any further on this topic with you bud
> 
> As I said earlier, “study in futility”


Sounds good to me. Glad we cleared the air at least a little.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> I know. But when they _constantly_ do that, it's blatantly obvious the person has an issue with said poster, and is spiting/attacking them. If someone kept saying you to, every time you talked to them, "that's a fucking trash argument", "are you fucking blind", "oh shit that was UNGODLY slimy", "why are ALL of your arguments TRASH!?".... it comes to a point where that person is spiting/attacking the other because they have an issue with the person, or, perhaps, themselves and their own insecurities.



Look man, there is no amount of frequency on addressing your argument that secretly transforms into a personal attack. That simply is not a thing.



> By saying someone has a sexual attraction and, er, fetish, say, for a fictional character, that is nothing more than a disgusting attempt to *paint* that person as simply having an overwhelming bias towards said character. This is a personal attack. It _can_ be on the argument as well, but I exercise considerate discretion in determining that WS' insult was not. Which is clear, as that's backed up by his repeated insults and the nature of his debating etiquette.



Did you let him know prior to this thread that you were uncomfortable with that line of conduct?

Most people saying you have a "boner" don't actually mean it in a sexual way. It's just a figure of speech.



> This is such a terrible argument I'm actually stunned. Think about what you just said there.



Let me be clear then - instead of asking somebody to stop something you go out of your way to escalate. This is a rhetorical question designed to make you consider *your own conduct*.

You are not a victim sir. You are not innocent.



> I already answered this (though I get your question was rhetorical). It was primarily a criticism of your debating etiquette. Me highlighting the fact that you use squirrel tactics does not make you a beast.



The fact that I could give two hot shits about your awful estimation of debate tactics or "etiquette" is what makes me a beast.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO



> Not sure what you mean. I simply pointed out HnI's complicity and WS' abuse.



You were not being abused in your example. As a result one cannot be "complicit" to something that does not exist.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Look man, there is no amount of frequency on addressing your argument that secretly transforms into a personal attack. That simply is not a thing.


This is you saying "I disagree", and not actually tackling the argument posed. I wonder if you would like it if WS did what he does to me to you.


ShinAkuma said:


> Did you let him know prior to this thread that you were uncomfortable with that line of conduct?
> 
> Most people saying you have a "boner" don't actually mean it in a sexual way. It's just a figure of speech.


Yeah I think that was blatantly clear I was unhappy with it. Everyone knows that.



ShinAkuma said:


> Let me be clear then - instead of asking somebody to stop something you go out of your way to escalate. This is a rhetorical question designed to make you consider *your own conduct*.
> 
> You are not a victim sir. You are not innocent.


WS' own statement refutes that. I think people are perfectly capable of taking a hint, nevermind a large ass one(s).



ShinAkuma said:


> The fact that I could give two hot shits about your awful estimation of debate tactics or "etiquette" is what makes me a beast.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO






ShinAkuma said:


> You were not being abused in your example. As a result one cannot be "complicit" to something that does not exist.


Abusive language was stated. It would be great if a mod were here or someone like Hi no Ishi to see who agrees that  was abuse or not.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

Funny how one of the actual worst posters pops out with this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> This is you saying "I disagree",



No.

I'm saying *you're wrong*.

This isn't an opinion. No amount of saying "your arguments suck" secretly becomes "you suck".

Not 100, not 1000, not 10000000000000 times. Every single instance of an attack on your argument remains and attack on your argument.



> Yeah I think that was blatantly clear I was unhappy with it. Everyone knows that.



Then why would you escalate rather than diffuse by letting him know?



> WS' own statement refutes that. I think people are perfectly capable of taking a hint, nevermind a large ass one(s).



Is this you being dishonest or a you genuinely mistaken on this?

I am addressing the items you presented. @WorldsStrongest indicating he has attacked you *outside of your example* is not an admission in your example.



>



BEAST MODE!



> Abusive language was stated. It would be great if a mod were here or someone like Hi no Ishi to see who agrees that  was abuse or not.



Aggression is not against the rules. Swearing is not against the rules.

If you feel you can't interact with some posters without being "abused" or whatever, maybe put them on ignore? Not every personality is compatible with every other.

Also @Bonly  I see you homie!


----------



## Bonly (Dec 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Also @Bonly  I see you homie!



His crying about Hi no yet again was just too funny to pass up


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> No.
> 
> I'm saying *you're wrong*.
> 
> ...


And I said you were wrong. Funny how you dismissed the question of how you'd feel if WS did that to you.



ShinAkuma said:


> Then why would you escalate rather than diffuse by letting him know?


Err, he already knew. Everyone knew. You are reframing the problem to pit the blame on me, and you refuse to admit WS had attacked me despite him effectively admitting it. 


ShinAkuma said:


> Is this you being dishonest or a you genuinely mistaken on this?
> 
> I am addressing the items you presented. @WorldsStrongest indicating he has attacked you *outside of your example* is not an admission in your example.


A) Neither. As I said, people are perfectly capable of taking numerous large hints. 
B) Like I said, if someone repeatedly tells you your arguments and trash and adds "are you fucking blind", etc., they are spiting/attacking the person. 
C) "Outside of my example"? Haha. Take a hint. 



ShinAkuma said:


> Aggression is not against the rules. Swearing is not against the rules.
> 
> If you feel you can't interact with some posters without being "abused" or whatever, maybe put them on ignore? Not every personality is compatible with every other.
> 
> Also @Bonly I see you homie!


Abuse is against the rules. You seem to actively dismiss it when the poster at fault is one of your favourites. That's what you call being a hypocrite. The irony is almost humorous.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 17, 2019)

Thread gonna get closed GG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Thread gonna get closed GG?


Well, one last post then.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> And I said you were wrong.



But I'm not.





> Funny how you dismissed the question of how you'd feel if WS did that to you.



I wouldn't care.

I am not my arguments. I am not my online persona. I am also not married to any particular argument so much so that attcking it is tantamount to attacking me personally.

It's just an anime forum.



> Err, he already knew. Everyone knew. You are reframing the problem to pit the blame on me, and you refuse to admit WS had attacked me despite him effectively admitting it.



I'm not blaming you I'm offering a solution.



> A) Neither. As I said, people are perfectly capable of taking numerous large hints.



Perhaps you should be specific rather than "hinting".

Or maybe you counter personal attacks and escalation don't actually hint at what you think they hint at?



> B) Like I said, if someone repeatedly tells you your arguments and trash and adds "are you fucking blind", etc., they are spiting/attacking the person.



They are spiting your argument.

When they say "you're trash" then they are spiting you.



> C) "Outside of my example"? Haha. Take a hint.



There is no hint to take. I am not contesting anything outside of the example you provided.



> Abuse is against the rules.



Sure, but the point is attacking your argument isn't really abuse in this case.

I've also offered you a solution that evidently you are not interested in.



> You seem to actively dismiss it when the poster at fault is one of your favourites.



Except I haven't dismissed it. I am currently debating it.



> That's what you call being a hypocrite. The irony is almost humorous.



I said I wouldn't care if I was subjected to the same treatment. That is in fact the opposite of being a hypocrite.

I have legitimately never reported anybody for their conduct towards me. If peeps want to get unhinged towards me on a anime forum that a *reflection of them not of me*. As a result I don't care.

@WorldsStrongest  Apparently we are dupes....I mean buddies. Time to join the Sannin band homie! Your membership is IN THE MAIL!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> But I'm not.


Ever since I stated that you haven't actually tackled that argument, you haven't refuted it. 



ShinAkuma said:


> I wouldn't care.
> 
> I am not my arguments. I am not my online persona. I am also not married to any particular argument so much so that attcking it is tantamount to attacking me personally.
> 
> It's just an anime forum.


Oh, I've seen how angry you get at rather lighter things. 



ShinAkuma said:


> They are spiting your argument.
> 
> When they say "you're trash" then they are spiting you.


Yeah, this is just...

---

There's no point debating with you, as you can't even concede to the most _trivial_ of matters, for example, not too long ago I stated I addressed your argument, and I did, and I brought up your favourite toy - the dictionary - and you still went on your ego trip. 

You are not a good debater. You just keep squirrelling around, never conceding, which shows you are too prideful and insecure. That's just sad. Goodbye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 17, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Ever since I stated that you haven't actually tackled that argument, you haven't refuted it.



I did refute it.

No amount of saying your argument sucks secretly becomes you suck.

It's self evident.



> Oh, I've seen how angry you get at rather lighter things.



I've never actually been mad...?

Stop confusing colorful language with real world implications.



> Yeah, this is just...
> 
> ---
> 
> There's no point debating with you, as you can't even concede to the most _trivial_ of matters, for example, not too long ago I stated I addressed your argument, and I did, and I brought up your favourite toy - the dictionary - and you still went on your ego trip.



I amazed that you can be so butthurt about how others treat you while simultaneously engaging in the same sort of activity.

It's wild how little self awareness you have.



> You are not a good debater. You just keep squirrelling around, never conceding, which shows you are too prideful and insecure. That's just sad. Goodbye.



Welcome to hypocrisy, population @Mad Scientist .

Thank you for exposing yourself for all to see.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Dec 17, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> I need a reason to add a vote.


Hi No Ishi is a knowledgeable poster who doesn’t use personal attacks, posts regularly, and sets a high standard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 18, 2019)

Ayy.  X'D 'bout time, briqqa. JiggieJiggie B0YZ, JiggieJiggieB0YZzZz X'D 

The fragment of NF requires limitless imagination.

Preferably, a MOD who'd revitalize the area by instilling the aforementioned likely.

Sorta like, an entity that'd magnify the intellectually brilliance ie., Itachi exates brilliance of a trillion flare flame fire sealants, on a minuscule gapping of silk skins (ex, faciality.)

That typa thanG's elementally effable, and spiritually necessitated to eve NF, & that fragment by a significantly signified sceptre rationale to detrimentally face the odds that's supplicitly approximatly proximiting fragment, likely.

Scientifically, a certain electricity magnate like TeslaNikola inflated TheArkOfGod, that of a electricity product magnate, ie, Moses. Wonder why. Get it, electricity is elementally a force of dexterity & obfuscatibillity. You'd even feel statically sparks unless you proximitify a physique filled by Nature energy Salt by that transfigure. Etymologically a fact like G.O.D.S emittin' by that manufactured product's likened to that of a Almighty deity.

Do that compelling the minuscule molecules of a fragment (associates lmfaooOOoOo)? 

The spiritual electricity magnate likening that fact fable, explicits a spiritually implicit fact.

Subsequently, imagination vapes. 

A M0D implicitin' a gratified command of likes likely'd be attractive. Explicitly, of logic & critical skills, arguably gotta be discordant.

I'd say, IMAGINATION authorice fram n0w on.

Makes you golike 'Homie we a G'.

^ That typa guy. 

Magnificently a M0D like at'd be exponentially applicable by YaGaMi light's fillant humility filled rationale premise.

I elite (elect lmao) me.   I'm that G.U.Y. 

Where's Maru?  HIM  . Santoryu or. 

Eh?   Zembie? ArtistWannabe? MShima?  Whay MA NiGraXx at. 

We' a community bebe.  We a fuckin'g fam NIGRA. 

We linkin' internet blood biologically you down right!? 

Nigra 

Any o 'em.   F0H MOD.  

G.

Heehee'.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh my.... I don’t think I will ever be able to understand that...


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh my.... I don’t think I will ever be able to understand that...



Oh wait if it ain't dear ol' SakuraLover16 

How' ya be figgy? 

Thinkin' boat me all day o vat? 

Explicitly, _all _*day* I mean


----------



## t0xeus (Dec 18, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Ayy.  X'D 'bout time, briqqa. JiggieJiggie B0YZ, JiggieJiggieB0YZzZz X'D
> 
> The fragment of NF requires limitless imagination.
> 
> ...



Why does it keep being funny omg


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 18, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Ayy.  X'D 'bout time, briqqa. JiggieJiggie B0YZ, JiggieJiggieB0YZzZz X'D
> 
> The fragment of NF requires limitless imagination.
> 
> ...


You can’t choose yourself and I need you to vote for only one and give a reason. 

ck


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 20, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> I agree, but you know very well certain posters won't conform to such standards.


That's no reason not to try. 


Mad Scientist said:


> Even you yourself supported them when they were swinging abusive/accusatory language towards me


1) you are well aware that for most people their arguments and selves are not the same thing so why would you automatically assume that everyone would consider him talking about your arguments to be abuse?

2) you yourself acknowledge that I was talking about what both of you were doing to get to that point. 
That's not supporting your abuse. 
That's just not automatically taking _your side _alone.
There is a difference.

3) I genuinely am sorry that you walked away from that feeling so bad. Your feelings are valid and matter even if I disagree with how you arrived at those feelings.


Mad Scientist said:


> You even had the audacity to defend your own argument despite not knowing what you were talking about.


Hubris.

Stop mistaking disagreement with you for a lack of _someone else's_ understanding. The two are not synonymous.


Mad Scientist said:


> Moreover, you have a propensity to get  or resort to insult-type language;


I'm signed no social contract to sweet talk posters who consistently speak arrogantly or make things up. 

And everyone, including you obviously, changes their tone depending on the context of the conversation.
Which is why I said we all, without excluding myself, need to do better.
Which is why you decided to derail the thread exactly like the OP asked is not to.

You level direct ad hominem attacks at people like calling them "disgusting"  and such but still try to act like your hands are clean here. 

It's a huge blindspot.


Mad Scientist said:


> And your Minato bias is almost intolerable


When he is up against your favorites sure lol. 


Mad Scientist said:


> And when I asked for opinions of my reading of the manga, you didn't even answer the questions. Etc.


1) I have told you before. When someone is repeatedly talking crazy stuff I feel no obligation to continue. When Gaara charging into clones seems more reasonable to you than Kisame, a swordsman, attacking in cqc. Or fanfic like A4 got faster becomes a talking point you cant let go of using, its obviously going nowhere.

2) I've explained, in detail, how the very premise of some of your arguments are base on are incorrect and you simply dont respond oftentimes. So where do you get the idea that coming at me about that isnt hypocracy?

3) you do things like waltz onto the Minato vs Kisame thread and say that you have seen no arguments in favor of Minato after I had already posted an argument and I'm supposed to believe that your coming into the situation with an open mind?
Why?


Mad Scientist said:


> But, I will say I still respect that you're pretty friendly and someone who others can have a decent debate with


Thanks, I honestly try. Learning to debate better and get along with different personalities here has helped me as a person.

You are often a good debater but the more of your ego you put into your arguments the more it will feel like your ego gets slapped when your argument does and the harder it will be to ever admit wrong.


Mad Scientist said:


> Before you had stuck your nose in where it didn't belong,


More hubris. This is a debate site and we are debating.
Anything that fosters debate or is about the debate is exactly where our noses belong. 

If you dont like the way your own words look,  maybe instead of pointing the finger every where but at the guy who said them, figure out why people including yourself think that they look bad?


Mad Scientist said:


> I had respected you a lot; since people make mistakes though, I can forgive you for that error. You're definitely mod material, but I feel you could exercise a lighter temper and better judgement.


Thanks I agree that we all could. As I noted before all the derailment.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 20, 2019)

Double or nothing. @Hi no Ishi and @Cognitios have my vote. I would recommend myself but I want to be mod of the art section. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> That's no reason not to try.


I know. You didn't try though.



Hi no Ishi said:


> 1) you are well aware that for most people their arguments and selves are not the same thing so why would you automatically assume that everyone would consider him talking about your arguments to be abuse?


Not everyone reads what WS and I argue about. That's why I clearly listed many examples. 2 examples, or _at least 1_, are insults at me. The rest, while are _technically_ about the argument, they're really not. A) Repetitions of "your arguments suck!!" and/or "are you fucking blind!?" essentially are attacks on the poster.

I listed for you those examples, so while I didn't expect everyone to necessarily agree despite how blatantly obvious he was spouting verbal abuse, I expected you to.



Hi no Ishi said:


> 2) you yourself acknowledge that I was talking about what both of you were doing to get to that point.
> That's not supporting your abuse.
> That's just not automatically taking _your side _alone.
> There is a difference.


I acknowledge that you were implicitly referencing him, but that's it. You yourself stated you didn't have enough to call him out. Instead, you (falsely/incorrectly) called me out, but you didn't do the same to WS despite you knowing, we all knowing, he himself knowing, that he repeats that verbal garbage on a daily basis.



Hi no Ishi said:


> 3) I genuinely am sorry that you walked away from that feeling so bad. Your feelings are valid and matter even if I disagree with how you arrived at those feelings.


I appreciate that.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Hubris.
> 
> Stop mistaking disagreement with you for a lack of _someone else's_ understanding. The two are not synonymous.


This is semantics. Just read what I had to say above to ShinAkuma. WS constantly forgets his place and _he himself_ admitted he says some pretty harsh things or outright insults on me, or something to that effect.

As I asked ShinAkuma, how would he feel if WS did that to him? Guess what ShinAkuma did. He evaded the question. When I pressed him on it, he said he wouldn't care because he doesn't take the internet that seriously. So we have liars and posters that insult others and they're not called out. Instead, people just sit on the sidelines, allowing those posters the time of day. It's concerning that present-day WS was voted for moderator position by some posters I respect.

And when I reported bad posts a while ago, I got hushed down by Santi for making too many reports. Well if the upper staff hired more moderators and did their jobs, I wouldn't have had to take matters into my own hands.



Hi no Ishi said:


> I'm signed no social contract to sweet talk posters who consistently speak arrogantly or make things up.
> 
> And everyone, including you obviously, changes their tone depending on the context of the conversation.
> Which is why I said we all, without excluding myself, need to do better.
> ...


Not sweet-talking =/= bullshitting and insulting.

Derailing the thread?! I was quoting _your_ words where you said we should all stand to be better. I clearly stated that you know that won't be upheld. Part of my reasoning is that moderation is lacking. Also, I gave a criticism to you in a relevant thread (this one - for nominations). Nothing I said was derailing there.

When Santoryu quoted me, I felt the need to emphasise how badly you misjudged my arguments with ShinAkuma/WorldsStrongest, because it was an important topic. If people are going to vote someone for an authoritative position, they need to know who they're getting. And I've said multiple times that you're definitely mod material, friendly, etc., so it's not like I'm painting you as solely negative or anything. Santoryu also mentioned how I was wrong on KCM Naruto, which I addressed. His point on KCM Naruto was relevant to _this_ thread, which makes it relevant to _my_ response. It may have _felt_ like this thread got derailed, but for the truth to be revealed against slimy posters like ShinAkuma, I felt this was the most appropriate place for the discussion to be had.

I never said nor act like my hands are clean. Did you read what I said above? I admitted, more than once if I'm not mistaken in this thread, that I've made mistakes too.



Hi no Ishi said:


> When he is up against your favorites sure lol.


No, it's in general. The Fourth Raikage, while likeable, isn't one of my favourites. Same with Kisame.



Hi no Ishi said:


> 1) I have told you before. When someone is repeatedly talking crazy stuff I feel no obligation to continue. When Gaara charging into clones seems more reasonable to you than Kisame, a swordsman, attacking in cqc. Or fanfic like A4 got faster becomes a talking point you cant let go of using, its obviously going nowhere.


I never said Gaara *just* charges into clones. You are now taking things out of context or borderline lying.

When you say shit like me saying A4 got faster is fanfic, despite being wholly in the wrong, you really tempt some bad responses. Most people that voted for related threads were actually in favour of the Raikage being faster.



Hi no Ishi said:


> 2) I've explained, in detail, how the very premise of some of your arguments are base on are incorrect and you simply dont respond oftentimes. So where do you get the idea that coming at me about that isnt hypocracy?


That's a baseless claim.



Hi no Ishi said:


> 3) you do things like waltz onto the Minato vs Kisame thread and say that you have seen no arguments in favor of Minato after I had already posted an argument and I'm supposed to believe that your coming into the situation with an open mind?
> Why?


WTF? When did I ever say I have seen no arguments in favour of Minato?



Hi no Ishi said:


> Thanks, I honestly try. Learning to debate better and get along with different personalities here has helped me as a person.
> 
> You are often a good debater but the more of your ego you put into your arguments the more it will feel like your ego gets slapped when your argument does and the harder it will be to ever admit wrong.


It's funny how you talk about my ego despite being clearly wrong about calling me out on the ShinAkuma/WS beef.



Hi no Ishi said:


> More hubris. This is a debate site and we are debating.
> Anything that fosters debate or is about the debate is exactly where our noses belong.
> 
> If you dont like the way your own words look, maybe instead of pointing the finger every where but at the guy who said them, figure out why people including yourself think that they look bad?


Err, I expect people to exercise careful judgement when trying to be witty, _especially_ when siding with the likes of ShinAkuma and WorldsStrongest.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Thanks I agree that we all could. As I noted before all the derailment.


I agree that we all could too. I don't think it was derailed. I think it was an important topic that everyone should have gotten a chance to read.


----------



## Santí (Dec 20, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> And when I reported bad posts a while ago, I got hushed down by Santi for making too many reports. Well if the upper staff hired more moderators and did their jobs, I wouldn't have had to take matters into my own hands.



The NBD seems _very _different from what I last remember it to be, and the sheer number of reports and incidents which require a moderator response lately (aside from just you) has been abnormal, even relative to itself. The history and familiarity I have with this section and its members is not much, but from what I've been observing these last 2 months I definitely feel like there are structural issues which exist in the member engagement that I personally find... Oddly confrontational and combative.

The Staff currently have more moderators than it's ever had at basically any other point in NF history, so I don't think just throwing more mods at it to do janitorial duties will achieve much except to swamp and burn out the new guys.

While there is consideration for new NBD mods, it's also in need of a plan. An agenda that's going to take a bit of time to put into action, and hopefully the new additions will have all the resources and support ready to them for it when they're brought in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 20, 2019)

Santi said:


> The NBD seems _very _different from what I last remember it to be, and the sheer number of reports and incidents which require a moderator response lately (aside from just you) has been abnormal, even relative to itself. The history and familiarity I have with this section and its members is not much, but from what I've been observing these last 2 months I definitely feel like there are structural issues which exist in the member engagement that I personally find... Oddly confrontational, combative, and a littl
> 
> The Staff currently have more moderators than it's ever had at basically any other point in NF history, so I don't think just throwing more mods at it to do janitorial duties will achieve much except to swamp and burn out the new guys.
> 
> While there is consideration for new NBD mods, it's also in need of a plan. An agenda that's going to take a bit of time to put into action, and hopefully the new additions will have all the resources and support ready to them for it when they're brought in.


All due respect why don’t you ask the nbd their opinion on this. Many of us are frustrated by super mods and admins who like you say aren’t very familiar with this section, there used to be a time when there were always super mods and admins who started in the nbd and knew what we needed and wanted who had a finger on our pulse so to speak. 

That is now gone and the members that remember that time who are active are a low number, less than ten probably less than five, myself being one of the last. The nbd feels neglected and abandoned and there’s little transparency in what some staff who really aren’t members of this community are planning on doing with us, where there’s occasionally a message from @Atlantic Storm or @LostSelf we just don’t know what’s going on.


----------



## Santí (Dec 20, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> All due respect why don’t you ask the nbd their opinion on this.



Because I didn't feel it was my place to ask these questions, only within the last few days have I gotten involved in the NBD discussion and it's been almost entirely spent reading posts here and having discussions with staffers more familiar on the ground.

I've decided to show myself now because there still appears to be a lack of clarity and transparency regarding the future which I hope to clear up a bit, and hopefully hear from members such as yourself in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 20, 2019)

As for direction of the subforum @Santi no offense to @LostSelf or @FlamingRain who I think are great janitorial moderators what direction have they taken the nbd in, neither have any superb community management skills, both were and have been great and respectful posters whom I’ve known since they were newbies and both have been mods whose community management skills are subpar even if their other skills have been good. @MShadows has been a good community management figure from what I’ve heard though.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 20, 2019)

Santi said:


> Because I didn't feel it was my place to ask these questions, only within the last few days have I gotten involved in the NBD discussion and it's been almost entirely spent reading posts here and having discussions with staffers more familiar on the ground.
> 
> I've decided to show myself now because there still appears to be a lack of clarity and transparency regarding the future which I hope to clear up a bit, and hopefully hear from members such as yourself in the meantime.


I appreciate that truly. Transparency has been severely lacking from staff for a long time.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 20, 2019)

Santi said:


> Because I didn't feel it was my place to ask these questions, only within the last few days have I gotten involved in the NBD discussion and it's been almost entirely spent reading posts here and having discussions with staffers more familiar on the ground.
> 
> I've decided to show myself now because there still appears to be a lack of clarity and transparency regarding the future which I hope to clear up a bit, and hopefully hear from members such as yourself in the meantime.


I appreciate that but my question would be more well phrased as why didn’t anyone ask us. If it wasn’t your place it should have been someone’s and no one did. We had to raise a ruckus about it to get someone’s attention.


----------



## Santí (Dec 20, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> As for direction of the subforum @Santi no offense to @LostSelf or @FlamingRain who I think are great janitorial moderators what direction have they taken the nbd in, neither have any superb community management skills, both were and have been great and respectful posters whom I’ve known since they were newbies and both have been mods whose community management skills are subpar even if their other skills have been good. @MShadows has been a good community management figure from what I’ve heard though.



I'm actually of the same mind here in regards to what breed of moderator is needed for the NBD's situation. Good to know that I wasn't off with my diagnosis.

There's been some rearranging of assigned moderators going on as you've probably noticed by now in order to better deal with the influx of incidents and reports in the section, but we are still looking for someone who has the qualities you describe and also the personality/presence to see it through.



Cognitios said:


> I appreciate that but my question would be more well phrased as why didn’t anyone ask us. If it wasn’t your place it should have been someone’s and no one did. We had to raise a ruckus about it to get someone’s attention.



I honestly couldn't tell you. It's probably as you've mentioned regarding the fact that there currently isn't any staff in the upper echelons with a more "ears to the ground" relationship with the NBD; and the greens aren't sure how to address dissatisfied mobs like this because they're uncertain about what they can talk about or what it's okay to reveal, or maybe they're just nervous about saying something wrong and pissing everyone off. Your guess is honestly as good as mine here.

It's not exactly an old issue in regards to staff on this forum, but it's one I elect and try to make better.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 20, 2019)

Santi said:


> I'm actually of the same mind here in regards to what breed of moderator is needed for the NBD's situation. Good to know that I wasn't off with my diagnosis.
> 
> There's been some rearranging of assigned moderators going on as you've probably noticed by now in order to better deal with the influx of incidents and reports in the section, but we are still looking for someone who has the qualities you describe and also the personality/presence to see it through.
> 
> ...


Thank you I appreciate you clearing this up. Real props and you’ve earned a lot of my respect through this interaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Ayy.  X'D 'bout time, briqqa. JiggieJiggie B0YZ, JiggieJiggieB0YZzZz X'D
> 
> The fragment of NF requires limitless imagination.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the nomination


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 22, 2019)

Santi said:


> I'm actually of the same mind here in regards to what breed of moderator is needed for the NBD's situation. Good to know that I wasn't off with my diagnosis.



I will be clear, more than clear on this post and first and foremost, let everyone know that this is a neutral opinion on this matter, because as a NBDer for years, any attempt at making the section better is welcomed. However, I see FlamingRain and myself quoted here with something that is been taken off the hands and being sold as the real problem of NBD.

There's no lack of management skills in this section. The reports the Smods are seeing are users not behaving correctly, user flaming at each other especially on threads that people want to keep inside the section. @Blu-ray, @FlamingRain and I decided to let these NBD related threads since they were one or two, and these started to pop out a lot because X poster saw Y doing it so decided to do it, wich lead to people taking a lot more liberties to threads like this. Threads like "_Worst statement made in the Battledome_", "_Rate me as a poster_" and such bred a light and relaxed discussion, but it turned out, eventually, into the huuuge amount of reports you see.

Before this, only Bonly was complaining about moderation (for letting these threads exist). After some time of moderating the section by myself and deciding to move threads not belonging to the NBD, is when a mod was suddenly needed. When an exact mod was needed.

That's not a problem of management. Anyone that saw the reports of misbehavior didn't see a management problem there, they saw users mostly in threads -not- NBD related attacking each other. Reports from Rate me as a poster, reports from "Is Minato intelligent?" and such. 

And I can't sit idle here seeing people say FlamingRain and I don't have management skills when the real problem is something that we can only sanitate: And that is delete bad threads, non NBD related threads and posts of people insulting/flaming/baiting each other. We cannot go to people's houses to force them to behave. We can warn them, we can talk to them and ask them to be banned if needed. 

I am going to be hated for this, but if we need a mod to allow threads that belong to HoU or the convo just because people don't want to leave the NBD, let's change the name of the section, because the NBD is supposed to be for battles, and the time the NBD was at it's highest, the time it bred the best debaters, it was when rules were enforced.

Posters like FlamingRain and like Atlantic Storm, to name a few, didn't become respected posting in Rate me as a poster threads. They became respected following the rules, providing arguments, being respectful, being friendly. And the threads that delved the NBD to the state it is now are not threads that would make you point out at someone and say "Hey, this guy is great debating." It'd be more like "Hey, this guy is a cool Alley poster."


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 22, 2019)

@LostSelf i disagree that is the core issue, that is simply a symptom of the core issue which is the fact that the manga has ended and has been over for years. The only new feats come from Boruto which are even more widely inconsistent and do not format well for the nbd. Because of this there is a limited amount of content and resources to draw from, there is a limited amount of arguments that have been used over and over and over and it limits the amount of discussion which causes the influx of meta discussion about other members and threads like worst statements. 

The way to fix this is to focus meta discussion into productive outlets such as yearly awards, motm and the such which provides for incentives for good posting and content and allows for meta discussion about members in a positive manor. 

The way to fix the stifling of content is to do contests where there are incentives to participate, tournaments being the big one but tournaments with not just the same thing over and over, mix up stipulations, conditions, how matchups are chosen, etc. and provide incentives for these tournaments. 

Finally the big thing missing now that the manga is over is the Konoha Colloseum, now is the perfect time to revamp it since there really aren’t any new feats and it allows people to debate and create strategies not used before. 

It’s not that you or flamingrain or anyone are bad mods. No one is saying that. But these things haven’t been done and these problems haven’t been addressed and no solutions have been offered. The current moderation style is based on an old nbd where new content was coming out weekly. This isn’t the case anymore and while all those skills carry over the nbd needs a new level of innovation and community management that just doesn’t exist anymore. I’m not saying moderation is not capable, I’m not saying moderation doesn’t know it exists. I’m stating the fact that moderation has been fighting symptoms and from an outside perspective it hasn’t done anything to fight the core issue.

The nbd is dying because the manga is over, it hasn’t evolved past it and it can either evolve in a post naruto world or it can decay and die. I want it to evolve, whether it’s moderation or me, or someone else. We all want the same thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Dec 22, 2019)

Im not mod yet? wtf


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 22, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> i disagree that is the core issue, that is simply a symptom of the core issue which is the fact that the manga has ended and has been over for years.



Indeed, the manga has been over for years, and now is when there has been a big amount of reports made from the community. Manga coming out weekly or not doesn't mean the posters will suddenly become more aggressive towards each other. It's the threads allowed that made them go like that.

For instance, the recent Sannin vs Master war that had been on going. There has always been fanbase vs fanbase, but now it became worse, the reason is because these same type of posters had more room to bash against the other in these threads that are non related to the Battledome, and that carried forward. It's not the lack of incoming material. The well behaved poster will always remain like that, content or not.

As for the contests, The Colloseum and tournaments were stopped because of the lack of interest on the posters around. And with the current state on the NBD, expecting a contest like that when the majority of the posters only want to post joking or laid back is quite hard, and likely was a reason why these threads were stopped, considering the old Colloseum threads required quite the compromise for the poster.

But we started on that again. The MoTM was brought back and is still on. This was something that was eliminated because the same NBD complained that it didn't amount to much, and it was brought back this month to give it another try.

The Colloseum, Tournaments and such are great, and implementing them is cool and I would never be against it. However, we cannot ignore the reason why these disappeared, and the recent MoTM was made to try and see how the community took it, and if it worked. The base for everything you want to be implemented is there in the MoTM as I said on the post I replied about it.




> If it works one month, its continued in the other month.



See full post . And on the same post you can see why it was stopped in the first place.

MoTM works? Great, let's bring more. That means contests, tournaments and such. We talked about that early December.

I know you didn't say I was a bad mod. I wanted to clarify the problem I've been viewing in my time moderating and following the big amount of reports that have been happening. It's not the lack of content, nor the lack of activities. It's mostly the shitposting. We had a lot of activity and that died down on lack of interest as not everybody participated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 22, 2019)

As for motm I want to clarify. You guys didn’t bring it back. I brought it back said I was going to host my own and practically forced moderation  to do it. When T0x tried to make a motm it was closed by moderation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 22, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> As for motm I want to clarify. You guys didn’t bring it back. I brought it back said I was going to host my own and practically forced moderation  to do it. When T0x tried to make a motm it was closed by moderation.



That's assuming it was not being planned beforehand. I had it planned for January, actually. But you guys went ahead and to avoid just closing the thread as it had been happening way before I was even a mod, decided to advance it.

The moderation was never forced, and is not ignoring these type of things either.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 22, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> That's assuming it was not being planned beforehand. I had it planned for January, actually. But you guys went ahead and to avoid just closing the thread as it had been happening way before I was even a mod, decided to advance it.
> 
> The moderation was never forced, and is not ignoring these type of things either.


Then again there needs to be way more transparency from moderation. Everything in this conversation and this thread leads back to these two points. The moderation needs way more transparency and communication with its members and the manga is dying the nbd needs to evolve.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 22, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Then again there needs to be way more transparency from moderation. Everything in this conversation and this thread leads back to these two points. The moderation needs way more transparency and communication with its members and the manga is dying the nbd needs to evolve.



You're right, but like I said, I advanced it because the thread was made again. The plans were going to be placed before January for all of you to see and propose and to give people the chance to prepare. t0x just went ahead, and that's alright, December sounds like a good month to start it.

There will be more transparency regarding future plans especially now that I have more time (Yes, I was quite busy as well with tons of work while all this happened), and the MoTM was just the testing ground. And with due time (very likely after the first MoTM and I can see how it goes with the community), I hope to count with all of you to go further.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 22, 2019)

What are the rewards for the winner, or are we still going with the same “immortalized in the hall of fame” BS, when other sections offer juiced up rep boosts and other special member benefits for posting a shit banner they made in 15 minutes versus a member producing for an entire month in a competition based section?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 22, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> What are the rewards for the winner, or are we still going with the same “immortalized in the hall of fame” BS, when other sections offer juiced up rep boosts and other special member benefits for posting a shit banner they made in 15 minutes versus a member producing for an entire month in a competition based section?


Also this. I’m sorry but new people don’t go to narutoforums for social talk. They go for the naruto section. Nbd hou and the new leaf are generally the first stops for new users. We should have rewards for our competitions.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 22, 2019)

What do you guys think?

An entire month of quality content in the *naruto section*, on a *naruto* *forum*, scaled against the 50k rep banners in side sections produced in 15 minutes... I calculate is at least worth 10x the side section reward on a naruto forum.

I suggest 500k rep points as the base reward.

Then we can talk about the years of back rewards we deserve, where there wasn’t a single tangible reward handed out to members who came here everyday and produced even within the official award ceremonies themselves, like MOTM and the annual award ceremonies.

You want activity? Then reward it, it’s not 2012 with the manga still going, the members aren’t going to carry this section alone anymore.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 22, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> That's assuming it was not being planned beforehand. I had it planned for January, actually. But you guys went ahead and to avoid just closing the thread as it had been happening way before I was even a mod, decided to advance it.
> 
> The moderation was never forced, and is not ignoring these type of things either.


Actually this feels like a cop out. I’m sorry @LostSelf but I don’t believe that there were plans to bring it back. there was no communication about it to my knowledge unless you were talking to the two other mods who didn’t post on nbd at all in that month, it’s very arbitrary for a motm to start back in January perhaps a yearly awards session but not motm.


----------



## Ayala (Dec 22, 2019)

I immagine all the people who would start reading the Naruto manga for the first time, going to Naruto wiki for info and watching youtube naruto videos knowing there's 500000 rep points to gain from debating it


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 22, 2019)

DaVizWiz said:


> What are the rewards for the winner, or are we still going with the same “immortalized in the hall of fame” BS, when other sections offer juiced up rep boosts and other special member benefits for posting a shit banner they made in 15 minutes versus a member producing for an entire month in a competition based section?



The first MOTM will have CC points that you can exchange, also will have reps for the winner.

As of now, it's like this:

1st place: 5 CC points (or 1 month sparkles) + 75k rep
2nd place: 4 CC points + 50k rep
3rd place: 3 CC points (or 1 month html) + 25k rep

That's not counting the rep I'd give to the first three. Last time I checked, I rep for over 10k so that can also be added, but it is not part of the prize offered for the first MOTM.


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 22, 2019)

Ayala said:


> I immagine all the people who would start reading the Naruto manga for the first time, going to Naruto wiki for info and watching youtube naruto videos knowing there's 500000 rep points to gain from debating it


Might be enough to get some new blood and active productive members in the nbd 
ck


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 22, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Actually this feels like a cop out. I’m sorry @LostSelf but I don’t believe that there were plans to bring it back. there was no communication about it to my knowledge unless you were talking to the two other mods who didn’t post on nbd at all in that month, it’s very arbitrary for a motm to start back in January perhaps a yearly awards session but not motm.



No, I didn't talk to the other mods about it. I was going to propose it for the section late December, saying we were going to try and see If MOTM worked to continue and see the community's willingness to these type of events again. But that was something I had in mind, and made no sense to say it in October when it was planned to start again on the first month of the new year.

You're free to believe me or not.

What's important is that it's here.


----------



## Ayala (Dec 22, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Might be enough to get some new blood and active productive members in the nbd
> ck





Though i immagine i'd get productive here only if that was 500000$ instead of rep


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 22, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Though i immagine i'd get productive here only if that was 500000$ instead of rep



If I had 5000$ to give monthly, I'd make winning MOTM my full time job.


----------



## Ayala (Dec 22, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> If I had 5000$ to give monthly, I'd make winning MOTM my full time job.


Immagine the discomfort when people ask what you do for a living lol

I debate Naruto battles


----------



## jesusus (Dec 22, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Immagine the discomfort when people ask what you do for a living lol
> 
> I debate Naruto battles


Hey people make money off of doing absolutely nothing these days (see: YouTubers and "Influencers"). Someone debating a japanese comic book for a living isn't too far-fetched.


----------



## Ayala (Dec 22, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Hey people make money off of doing absolutely nothing these days (see: YouTubers and "Influencers"). Someone debating a japanese comic book for a living isn't too far-fetched.





For real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 24, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> I know. You didn't try though


I did. I talked about what both people in a situation were doing. One of the two just seems incapable of considering that they have _anything_ to do with how conversations they are in go.


Mad Scientist said:


> Not everyone reads what WS and I argue about. That's why I clearly listed many examples. 2 examples, or _at least 1_, are insults at me. The rest, while are _technically_ about the argument, they're really not. A) Repetitions of "your arguments suck!!" and/or "are you fucking blind!?" essentially are attacks on the poster.
> 
> I listed for you those examples, so while I didn't expect everyone to necessarily agree despite how blatantly obvious he was spouting verbal abuse, I expected you to.


Explaining your position in that thread would work a lot  better than running and coming back with assumptions and hurt feelings in another thread.


Mad Scientist said:


> I acknowledge that you were implicitly referencing him, but that's it. You yourself stated you didn't have enough to call him out. Instead, you (falsely/incorrectly) called me out, but you didn't do the same to WS despite you knowing, we all knowing, he himself knowing, that he repeats that verbal garbage on a daily basis.


I know what I saw from both of you was what I usually see and have expressed distaste for already. 

Nor have I forgotten how to PM people if I have a problem.

Your issue is you wanting some sort of public shaming situation to happen brcause that what you felt,even though that's not nearly as effective of a plan.

That's very different than actually wanting to solve a problem.


Mad Scientist said:


> This is semantics. Just read what I had to say above to ShinAkuma. WS constantly forgets his place and _he himself_ admitted he says some pretty harsh things or outright insults on me, or something to that effect.
> 
> As I asked ShinAkuma, how would he feel if WS did that to him? Guess what ShinAkuma did. He evaded the question. When I pressed him on it, he said he wouldn't care because he doesn't take the internet that seriously. So we have liars and posters that insult others and they're not called out. Instead, people just sit on the sidelines, allowing those posters the time of day. It's concerning that present-day WS was voted for moderator position by some posters I respect.
> 
> And when I reported bad posts a while ago, I got hushed down by Santi for making too many reports. Well if the upper staff hired more moderators and did their jobs, I wouldn't have had to take matters into my own hands.


1) semantics is your specialty not mine.

2) you constantly assume its because people don't understand that they disagree which is pure hubris.

3) You say stuff like "forgets his place" because you have somehow decided in your head that you get to tell anyone else what their place is or where their nose belongs and still dont see the arrogance there.
You assume ShinAkuma is lying about his feelings because they dont match yours.

It's a huge blindspot, once again.


There is a reason that's there are like 4 or 5 posters here you seem incapable of having a civil conversation with. A problem most dont share.


Mad Scientist said:


> Not sweet-talking =/= bullshitting and insulting.
> 
> Derailing the thread?! I was quoting _your_ words where you said we should all stand to be better. I clearly stated that you know that won't be upheld. Part of my reasoning is that moderation is lacking. Also, I gave a criticism to you in a relevant thread (this one - for nominations). Nothing I said was derailing there.
> 
> When Santoryu quoted me, I felt the need to emphasise how badly you misjudged my arguments with ShinAkuma/WorldsStrongest, because it was an important topic. If people are going to vote someone for an authoritative position, they need to know who they're getting. And I've said multiple times that you're definitely mod material, friendly, etc., so it's not like I'm painting you as solely negative or anything. Santoryu also mentioned how I was wrong on KCM Naruto, which I addressed. His point on KCM Naruto was relevant to _this_ thread, which makes it relevant to _my_ response. It may have _felt_ like this thread got derailed, but for the truth to be revealed against slimy posters like ShinAkuma, I felt this was the most appropriate place for the discussion to be had.


If you had bother to actually read the OP you would clearly see is SPECIFICALLY asked us not to comment on other people's nominations in this thread. 
Let alone defending nonsense arguments about you not agreeing with the manga.


Cognitios said:


> 2. Let’s not derail if you want to discuss nominations that’s fine but try to do so in the nbd convo thread. The last thread derailed into jokes which is all good and fine however we want to show staff we are serious about this so let’s put on our fanciest suits and ties because upper management is coming by.


Is this the NBD convo thread or did you just not give a shit about what the OP asked?

Only two real options there.

Once again, only attempting to just use polite speech isnt enough to not be rude.


Mad Scientist said:


> I never said nor act like my hands are clean. Did you read what I said above? I admitted, more than once if I'm not mistaken in this thread, that I've made mistakes too.


The one who also calls himself "innocent" in this very thread and complains that they _also_ got told about their actions clearly doesn't think what their doing is that big of a problem.


Mad Scientist said:


> No, it's in general. The Fourth Raikage, while likeable, isn't one of my favourites. Same with Kisame.


Kisame was blitz by Minato speed levels on panel. A4 tells us Minato is better and we know he couldn't beat Minato even with Killer B's help.

Your constant disagreement with what the manga says in favor of you hyping your faves isnt someone else's bias. It's people not accepting your bias over what the manga said.


Mad Scientist said:


> I never said Gaara *just* charges into clones. You are now taking things out of context or borderline lying.


And I didn't say JUST at all. Now are _you_ lying or taking things out of context?

See how well that thought process works?

Drop the semantics. You said it. It was crazy disengenous. I was done. The end.


Mad Scientist said:


> When you say shit like me saying A4 got faster is fanfic, despite being wholly in the wrong, you really tempt some bad responses. Most people that voted for related threads were actually in favour of the Raikage being faster.


He is not stated or shown to be faster anywhere in the canon. Thus its fanfic.

_You_ having _feelings_ about it makes no difference to what is canon. 


Mad Scientist said:


> That's a baseless claim.


Nonsense. I've done it repeatedly and you just flee and come back with more hype for your faves in another thread. Go get a mirror and stop this hypocracy.


Mad Scientist said:


> WTF? When did I ever say I have seen no arguments in favour of Minato?


Read your own posts sometime. I already told you what thread it was.


Mad Scientist said:


> It's funny how you talk about my ego despite being clearly wrong about calling me out on the ShinAkuma/WS beef.


It's funny how you cant imagine yourself being in the wrong and get all the way twisted up about Naruto arguments but think your ego has nothing do with you thinking you get to tell others their "place" or where there nose belongs.

Matter of fact its frickin hilarious, actually.


Mad Scientist said:


> Err, I expect people to exercise careful judgement when trying to be witty, _especially_ when siding with the likes of ShinAkuma and WorldsStrongest.


It's that tou have convinced your self that there are sides here to take that shows a lack of careful judgment.

Both of you were wrong. Get over it, and yourself.


Mad Scientist said:


> I agree that we all could too. I don't think it was derailed. I think it was an important topic that everyone should have gotten a chance to read.


Important to YOU because you felt salty that I'm not your personal attack dog and want to take every argument personally.
And certainly not what we were asked to do on the OP you didn't care about obviously.


----------



## Soul (Dec 24, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Immagine the discomfort when people ask what you do for a living lol
> 
> I debate Naruto battles



Or just lie. Easy.


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 24, 2019)

dergeist said:


> I'm the least biggest trouble make in the battle dome so..



That'd be me, but I understand the confusion


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> I did. I talked about what bothered people in a situation were doing. One of the two just seems incapable of considering that they have _anything_ to do with how conversations they are in go.


Stop lying. You tried to be smart in calling me out, were horribly wrong, and you _didn't_ call out WorldsStrongest's BS - and you literally stated that you didn't have enough to go on - that's terrible bias.

So, no, you _didn't_ conform to the standards you propose other posters should adhere to. Stop being a hypocrite.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Explaining your position in that thread would work alot better than running and coming back with assumptions and hurt feelings in another thread.


The hell?

*I gave you* _numerous_ examples of WS' insults and you responded by saying "*I have no reason to call him out here yet.*" Instead of saying I came back with assumptions and hurt feelings in another thread, why don't you adopt some goddamn humility and admit you were wrong?



Hi no Ishi said:


> I know what I saw from both of you was what I usually see and have expressed distaste for. Nor have I forgotten how to PM people if I have a problem.
> Your issue is you wanting some sort of public shaming situation to happen brcause that what you felt,even though that's not nearly as effective of a plan.
> 
> That's different than wanting to solve a problem.


The irony... You claimed just before that _I_ had "asSuMptiONs"... yet here you are, in all your glory, _assuming_ that I wanted some sort of public shaming. No. All I wanted was for you to admit you were wrong and I wanted a valid answer as to why you didn't call WS out for his insults as you had instead called _me_ out for nothing. When I pressed you on this, you said you didn't have anything to call him out for _despite_ the numerous examples I provided.

You wanted to be witty. You failed. You stayed on the side of WS who has constantly used insulting language on this forum against me for a while now, and you refuse to acknowledge that _you were in the wrong_.



Hi no Ishi said:


> 1) semantics is your specialty not mine.
> 
> 2) you constantly assume its because people don't understand that they disagree which is pure hubris.
> 
> ...


1) My god, the hucksterism here is beyond what I thought was possible.
You said, "Stop mistaking disagreement with you for a lack of _someone else's_ understanding. The two are not synonymous."

You disagreed with me. You were false. That showed your lack of understanding as you _clearly_ did not understand what I was talking about with ShinAkuma, in the original thread.

2) What are you even trying to say here?
"you constantly assume its because people don't understand that they disagree which is pure hubris."

Either way, you were wrong for trying to wittily call me out, and you left me wondering why you didn't have any reason to call WS out.

3) You did forget your place. _I_ was debating with WS and/or SA when you foolishly popped your head in to criticise me, despite _them_ or at least WS insulting me for no acceptable reason. Your place wasn't to do that. Alas, _since you had_ made that mistake, you should have at least _then_ followed up with an apology and an admission of being in the wrong.

4) Actually, it's only a couple of posters that I've had difficulty with - and it's mainly their fault - Shazam, WorldsStrongest, ShinAkuma, Android - the latter _three_ of these guys actively acknowledge they can be a dick. The first, I've already cut communications with - but that comes as no surprise to anyone. Turrin, I managed to have at least a few decently civilised conversations with. The rest of the posters, primarily, I actually have civil conversations with: tox, Maru, Op, Hina, Imp, Sant, Flam3s, Ayala, LostSelf, Blu-ray, even you at times, etc., etc. So you're wrong again.



Hi no Ishi said:


> If you had bother to actually read the OP you would clearly see is SPECIFICALLY asked us not to comment on other people's nominations in this thread.


I didn't comment on anyone's nominations - _except_ DaVizWiz's, and even then it was important enough to break the rule of the thread. You see, if people foolishly elect people who have been negative and abrasive for a whole year, I feel it's correct to call them out that that's how corruption happens in real life, by people voting for people who most _know_ (and said poster too, _should_ know) is not fit for the position.

I also didn't comment on anyone's nomination of you, iirc, however, I did comment about you in response to Santoryu's comment because it was relevant. If it so happened that Santoryu nominated you, which I don't remember, there's nothing I could have done about that.

Besides, I've actually stated that you were definitely mod material, so I'm not so sure what quarrels you have here.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Is this the NBD convo thread or did you just not give a shit about what the OP asked?
> 
> Only two real options there.
> 
> Once again, attempting to just use polite speech isnt enough to not be rude.


Literally explained this. Not doing it again. Use your brain.



Hi no Ishi said:


> The one who also calls himself "innocent" in this very thread and complains that they _also_ got told about their actions clearly doesn't think what their doing is that big of a problem.


So the large majority of the forum agrees that I'm friendly but can be adamant sometimes, and a large majority of the forum agrees WS can be a dick, and said person even agrees _they've_ insulted me, and I've even admitted I've made mistakes - this somehow translates, to you, that _I'm _the problem?

*Show me. *

*Show me examples of where I'm the one who's initiated insults OR even tempted insults*. I would like many examples please, as that would give a fairer indication of the accuracy to your claims.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Kisame was blitz by Minato speed levels on panel. A4 tells us Minato is better and we know he couldn't beat Minato even with Killer B's help.
> 
> Your constant disagreement with what the manga says in favor of you hyping your faves isnt someone else's bias. It's people not accepting your bias over what the manga said.


That's all your opinion. You think _your_ interpretation of the manga is "what the manga said" and that it trumps _my_ interpretation.



Hi no Ishi said:


> And I didn't say JUST at all. Now are _you_ lying or taking things out of context?
> 
> See how well that thought process works?
> 
> Drop the semantics. You said it. It was crazy disengenous. I was done. The end.


Taking this *out of context, yet again*. At this point I'm not even surprised.

*By you saying* "When Gaara charging into clones seems more reasonable to you than Kisame, a swordsman, attacking in cqc," *this leaves out* the context of _HOW_ and _WHY_ I reasoned this in the first place.

As such, using the word "just" is goddamn appropriate if anything, as that's literally what you imply, that I think Gaara _just_ charges into Kisame, *as if there was no damn prep beforehand for which I had reasoned that being a possibility*.



Hi no Ishi said:


> He is not stated or shown to be faster anywhere in the canon. Thus its fanfic.
> 
> _You_ having _feelings_ about it makes no difference to what is canon.


Yes he is shown to be faster.


Even if you disagree with the evidences provided, you know that there's a thing called *logic*? You know that there's a phrase called "*being able to make a rational, educated argument*"?

Your feelings about common sense, literal physical differences, and logical arguments makes no difference to what is canon.


Hi no Ishi said:


> Nonsense. I've done it repeatedly and you just flee and come back with more hype for your faves in another thread. Go get a mirror and stop this hypocracy.


Err, you provided no evidence for your claim that "I've explained, in detail, how the very premise of some of your arguments are base on are incorrect and you simply dont respond oftentimes."

That's why I said your claim was "*baseless*".

Now, go get a mirror and stop this foolishness.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Read your own posts sometime. I already told you what thread it was.


Look.

*You said*


Hi no Ishi said:


> 3) you do things like waltz onto the Minato vs Kisame thread and say that you have seen no arguments in favor of Minato after I had already posted an argument and I'm supposed to believe that your coming into the situation with an open mind?
> Why?


In that thread...

...*nowhere* have I seen myself saying that I "have seen no arguments in favor of Minato", which you claim I did.



Hi no Ishi said:


> *It's funny how you cant imagine yourself being in the wrong* and get all the way twisted up about Naruto arguments but think your ego has nothing do with you thinking you get to tell others their "place" or where there nose belongs.
> 
> Matter of fact its frickin hilarious, actually.




*Look*. In this very thread, I literally stated the following:


Mad Scientist said:


> I would hope so. *And yeah I've made mistakes too, such as continuing/perpetuating antagonising arguments.*
> 
> I can totally see that. Albeit, I disagree with the NBD majority consensus due to many reasons, but I can see _why_ one would think I'm obviously in the wrong there.





Hi no Ishi said:


> It's that tou have convinced your self that there are sides here to take that shows a lack of careful judgment.
> 
> Both of you were wrong. Get over it, and yourself.


What? *You* were the one in the wrong. You had _no_ business falsely calling me out and then refusing to apologise for it and/or refusing to remedy the situation by calling out WS for much-needed actual criticism.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Important to YOU because you felt salty that I'm not your personal attack dog and want to take every argument personally.
> And certainly not what we were asked to do on the OP you didn't care about obviously.



Making presumptions again... Anyway, read above, I already addressed both of those points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Dec 24, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Stop lying. You tried to be smart in calling me out, were horribly wrong, and you _didn't_ call out WorldsStrongest's BS - and you literally stated that you didn't have enough to go on - that's terrible bias.
> 
> So, no, you _didn't_ conform to the standards you propose other posters should adhere to. Stop being a hypocrite.
> 
> ...


Since all you can do here is call people foolish and other insults while complaining about people being insulting I think it's a good time to show you how to handle such things properly.

Welcome to being the first person I've ever put on ignore. Problem solved. Enjoy your life.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Since all you can do here is call people foolish and other insults while complaining about people being insulting I think it's a good time to show you how to handle such things properly.


You're the one who actually started the insults.

When I said go get a mirror and stop the foolishness, you were the one who used that insult (except replacing foolishness with hypocrisy) first. 

So, yep, yet again you show why you're a hypocrite. 



Hi no Ishi said:


> Welcome to being the first person I've ever put on ignore. Problem solved. Enjoy your life.


Great. You lost the argument and backed out without accepting you were wrong about falsely calling me out and leaving WS to his insults despite me giving you SIX examples. Yet you tell other posters that they can conform to higher standards, yet not being an example of that yourself.


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm curious, how do you become a moderator? Do you get randomly messaged by someone asking if you want to become a Moderator or do you have to register somewhere?


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 25, 2019)

Jad said:


> I'm curious, how do you become a moderator? Do you get randomly messaged by someone asking if you want to become a Moderator or do you have to register somewhere?


You have to have previously been a mod
ck

(That’s a joke staff)


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 25, 2019)

Jad said:


> I'm curious, how do you become a moderator? Do you get randomly messaged by someone asking if you want to become a Moderator or do you have to register somewhere?



Be biased against me 
*Spoiler*: __ 



joking (biased mods joke ) don't ban me again plz


----------

